# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Doula

## amaranth

Postoji li u Hrvatskoj doula? Je li neka od vas imala kraj sebe doulu pri porodu u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## iva1602

što je to?

----------


## renci

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ighlight=doula
pogledaj ovaj topik!

----------


## mamma Juanita

javljam se ako tražiš doulu.
 :Saint:  
možemo i na pp.

ima ih još nekoliko na forumu.

----------


## amaranth

mamma Juanita, za sad ne tražim doulu ali drago mi je znati da vas ima i hvala ti što si se ponudila. Na prvom porodu sa mnom je bio MM i bio je uistinu velika podrška ali ako opet budem rađala, a nadam se da hoću, trebat će mi netko tko će umjesto mene podsjećati medicinsko osoblje na moj plan poroda. Naime, iako sam rodila na stolčiću, bez ikakvih medikamenata, čini mi se da sam previše energije potrošila objašnjavajući zašto želim roditi upravo na takav način.

Rodila sam prije 8 mjeseci a još uvijek me muči prerano prerezana pupčana vrpca. Kad sam ugledala svoje čudo, zaboravila sam osoblje podsjetiti na ostatak svog plana. A isto je tako zaboravio i MM. 
I zato će mi trebati doula   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Smile:

----------


## Ally

I ja razmišljam o douli.

Kad sam rađala Š. ostavili su me samu, i morala sam zvati da netko dođe nekoliko puta. MM ne može prisustvovati porodu, ne može na tečaj a počeo je raditi kao pripravnik kod privatnika...

----------


## Maja

heh, juanita, morat ćemo uskoro doulske CV-ove napisati i imati spremne   :Grin:  
eto, i ja stojim na raspolaganju za pratnju na porodu   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

A ja se javljam uskoro napisati kak mi je bilo s doulom   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ako bih ikada opet išla roditi, sigruno bih tražila koju od vas.

 :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Tiwi, jel ide i TM s tobom?

----------


## marta

Ja se javljam za podrucje juzno od Zadra i sjeverno od Splita!  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

> Je li neka od vas imala kraj sebe doulu pri porodu u Hrvatskoj?


moja doula je bila momze  :Heart:  mogu samo reći da nas je nešto posebno povezalo, a osobno bih išla roditi još koji put samo zato da opet bude uz mene.

----------


## Lu

ja sam definitivno odlucilka da drugi put ne idem na porod bez doule a za divno cudo mm se slozio s tim. znam kolik omu znaci da bude samnom na porodu i kad sam ga pitala kako to da se odmah slozio sa doulom rekao je "jer znam koliko ti to znaci"   :Heart:  


mislim da je imati zeljeni porod a istovremeno biti opustena moguce smao uz doulu. ja znam za svog muza da bi kad tad pokleknuo pred onim sto savjetuju doktori jer se on naprosto previse boji  istovremeno premalo zna a odgojen je u doba kad se lijecnicima slijepo vjerovalo sve sto kazu.

----------


## Lu

a porod ne zelim provesti tako da moram biti napeta oko toga hoce li se moj plan poroda postivati ili ne. sigurna sam da ce educirana zena u koju imam povjerenja moj porod uciniti porodom iz snova   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

jako je lijepo ovo citati! ja nemam certifikat doule, ali ga namjeravam sto prije dobiti; u meduvremenu sam kvalificirana samo utoliko sto imam dva iskustva neinterventnog poroda, sto sam se u stanju boriti kao diplomatska lavica   :Laughing:  ono, blaga i njezna s osobljem bolnice, s osmijehom na licu... koji otkriva veelike zube   :Laughing:   i sto sam 1000 posto uvjerena u sposobnost zenskog tijela da rada. tak da - pogadate - i ja se nudim!   :Grin:

----------


## irenas

Ja ću si na porod radije povesti frendicu nego muža jer znam da bi on prije sa doktorima surađivao nego sa mnom. Doula bi bila san snova  :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi, jel ide i TM s tobom?


Ide   :Smile:  

On nas vozi. On će biti u blizini, a kad Ian dođe na svijet - zvat ćemo u MMa unutra. Ja se bar nadam da će tako biti. 

Naime, ja sam od onih koje bi najradije rodile same, no moja doula je jedna jako draga, skulirana i mirna osoba kojoj 100 % vjerujem (tako mi je i govorio instinkt). Osim toga - idemo u Varaždin pa imam i povjerenja u ljude koji tamo rade, pa eto.. Javim kako je prošao moj VBAC s doulom Majom, nadam se za kojih mjesec dana   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tiwi, jel ide i TM s tobom?
> 
> 
> Ide   
> 
> On nas vozi. On će biti u blizini, a kad Ian dođe na svijet - zvat ćemo u MMa unutra. Ja se bar nadam da će tako biti. 
> ...


jedva cekamo pricu! bit ce savrseno, sigurna sam u to!   :Grin:

----------


## amaranth

> Ja se javljam za podrucje juzno od Zadra i sjeverno od Splita!


A Zadar?! Nekako ne razumijem iz ove rečenice jesu li Zadar i Split uključeni ili isključeni?   :Embarassed:  
Tek sam sad vidjela ovaj post i, nemam pojma zašto, srce mi lupa sto na sat

----------


## marta

Zadar ukljucen! Al ima jedan problem. U rodiliste pustaju samo tate ili moras imati vezu... Tuzno...

----------


## ninaXY

Ih, da isključi Zadar i Split, ostao bi joj samo Šibenik   :Grin: 

Nego, palo mi je na pamet, možda bi i u Zadru bilo moguće dovesti doulu ako im se to unaprijed najavi, uz neku priči da tata ne može doći jer je ne-znam-gdje. Možda da probaš preko sestre Lidije, da ju probaš uloviti na lijepe riječi kako bi ti puno značilo da ne budeš sama, a TM je spriječen, i bla, bla. I onda dođeš tamo s pismenim odobrenjem od šefa   :Rolling Eyes:  Vrijedi probati.

----------


## mama courage

prijavljujem se za područje švicarske i jug baden-wuerttemberga   :Grin:  doularila u konstanzu (pustili me unutra  8)) kad se na balkanu još nije ni znalo za "d" od doule...

----------


## mamma Juanita

i dok još ni sama nisi za njih čula   :Laughing:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> i dok još ni sama nisi za njih čula


  :Laughing:  je, u pravu si. (al to osim tebe i mene ne mora nitko više znati)

al' nešto iskonsko, žensko u meni je znalo da sam rođena za to. elem, ja sam MC DOULA svih doula   :Laughing:  (to vam dođe k'o em-si hamer   :Razz:  kent tač dis  :Sing: )

----------


## mamma Juanita

MC - pionirka doularenja u Hrvatica 8)

----------


## enna

> Zadar ukljucen! Al ima jedan problem. U rodiliste pustaju samo tate ili moras imati vezu... Tuzno...


citiram se sa topića _Prisustvo neke druge osobe (osim supruga) na porodu_:

_Prošle godine (06) u 7. mj. baš u Zadru, prisustvovala sam na porudu svojoj jetrvi (od muževog brata ženi) i nije bilo nikakve velike strke, kad je doktor došao pred sam izgon malo se bunio ali uz par lipih rići nije se više bunio, tata je bio vani i nije mogao to gledati, dr. je to znao. 
A meni na porodu 04. god. svi su se izredali u rađaoni po koju uru: moja mama, MM, prijateljica, kuma, sveki, kad je došao izgon bila sam sama sa svojom babicom i niko mi nije trebao u tom trenutku, kad se Ivan rodio svi su se u par sekundi izredali opet u rađaoni da ga vide i poljube i kasnije je MM ostao još malo s nama. 
Napominjem da nisam imala nikakvu vezu i da nikog nisam znala, dr. sam vidila po prijemu u bolnicu i tek posli kad me je šivao._

Ima nade, ali stvarno i istine u onom da treba naletit na "meku" smjenu.

----------


## marta

Mene 2007 nisu pustili, ali ono sto je nina napisala moglo bi pomoci.

----------


## amaranth

Imam vezu   :Klap:  
Al kolilko tek sad pitanja imam....

----------


## kljucic

Nakon svih razmišljanja o našem prvom porodu, MM i ja smo sve više skloni zatražiti pomoć osobe koja bi nam omogućila ostvarivanje našeg plana poroda u što većoj mjeri. Pa evo...
Sad smo 6 mjeseci trudni, odlučili smo roditi u VŽ (još nismo nikoga tamo kontaktirali), plan poroda prepisan od Lutonjice (nadam se da ne kršimo autorska prava  :Smile:  )
Dakle, ako ima netko tko je zainteresiran za douliranje, bili bi jako zahvalni.

P.S. Nisam baš upućena, i ne želim nikoga uvrijediti ovim pitanjem, ali...da li je uvriježena neka naknada za usluge douliranja ili...  :Embarassed:

----------


## litala

> P.S. Nisam baš upućena, i ne želim nikoga uvrijediti ovim pitanjem, ali...da li je uvriježena neka naknada za usluge douliranja ili...



pa je, uobicajeno je da se doula zahvali na mogucnosti doularenja i prisustva carobnom trenutku dolaska novog bica na svijet...  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

> pa je, uobicajeno je da se doula zahvali na mogucnosti doularenja i prisustva carobnom trenutku dolaska novog bica na svijet... Grin


ok, a kolika je uobičajena visina te zahvale (može i na pp)  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

ja sam raspoloživa za douliranje   :Trep trep:   :Trep trep:  
kljucic, možemo se čuti pa popričati
javim ti se na pp
(besplatna sam   :Grin:  ali mislim da se to na sve hr doule trenutno odnosi)

----------


## Maja

> P.S. Nisam baš upućena, i ne želim nikoga uvrijediti ovim pitanjem, ali...da li je uvriježena neka naknada za usluge douliranja ili...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> pa je, uobicajeno je da se doula zahvali na mogucnosti doularenja i prisustva carobnom trenutku dolaska novog bica na svijet...


nema veće nagrade

----------


## litala

nije kljucic dobro procitala  :Smile: 


uobicajeno je da se doul*a*  zahvali, a ne da se doul*i*  zahvali (necim)  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Moja je baka bila doula i nadam se da ću i ja imati koju priliku i čast da nastavim tradiciju.  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

koja od vas doulira na području p-g županije   :Grin:  ?

mislim, nije da mi treba, al da se ja koju godinu unaprijed organiziram. šifra: neuroza   :Embarassed:  

nego, jel smiju doula i muž na porod ili samo jedno? ako smije samo jedno, MM bi svisnuo od tuge da ne ode... 

oprostite što glasno razmišljam   :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Kako je lijepo vidjeti toliko doula na ovom topicu  :D

----------


## Arkana10

a moze neka i izvan granica?   :Yes:  malo juznije?
mislim jos nisam trudnica, ali nadam se da cu biti nekada...
i ovo je seriozno pitanje, ne zezam se

----------


## Maja

svašta se može dogovoriti   :Wink:  
(oduvijek sam željela u makedoniju)

----------


## sirius

> koja od vas doulira na području p-g županije   ?
> 
> mislim, nije da mi treba, al da se ja koju godinu unaprijed organiziram. šifra: neuroza   
> 
> nego, jel smiju doula i muž na porod ili samo jedno? ako smije samo jedno, MM bi svisnuo od tuge da ne ode... 
> 
> oprostite što glasno razmišljam


Da,to ovisi od muža do muža.MM bi bio presretan kad bi netko bio uz mene ,a da on ne mora.Zapravo,on se jako boji poroda.Njegova je sreća da je on taj koji ne mora roditi.

Što se tiče naknade...
Sve se može dogovoriti,i doule su ljudi.Pajceke,pure i pršute na sunce.

----------


## kljucic

> ja sam raspoloživa za douliranje Trep trep Trep trep
> kljucic, možemo se čuti pa popričati
> javim ti se na pp
> (besplatna sam Grin ali mislim da se to na sve hr doule trenutno odnosi)


hvala, još je pomisao u povojima pa ako sazrije javim se na pp. volim znat sve mogućnosti, nekako sam mirnija i sigurnija.




> nije kljucic dobro procitala Smile
> 
> 
> uobicajeno je da se doula zahvali, a ne da se douli zahvali (necim) Grin


  :Embarassed:  moram kupit naočale   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Što se tiče naknade...
> Sve se može dogovoriti,i doule su ljudi.Pajceke,pure i pršute na sunce.


  :Laughing:  

ali bez zezancije, doularenje može nekome biti i jedini posao, mnoge žene vani fakat žive od toga.
jer ako douliraš na nekoliko poroda mjesečno, drugi posao si baš ni ne možeš priuštiti.
porod ne podnosi previše planiranja i ne pita za doba dana/noći, pa to može biti problem za doule koje rade još neki posao i imaju obitelj.
zato neke od njih i žive od toga.
treba imati u vidu da se doularenje ne odnosi samo na porod. 
naprotiv, doula bi trebala biti osoba u kojoj trudnica može, ako je potrebno, 
naći podršku i odgovore na mnoga pitanja ili neke situacije tijekom trudnoće, 
vrlo često da je zaštiti i neutralizira tzv. "nocebo-efekt" raznih pregleda (i stresova koje vrlo često nose) tijekom trudnoće.

uglavnom, mi ovdje volontiramo  :Smile: .

----------


## Arkana10

> svašta se može dogovoriti   
> (oduvijek sam željela u makedoniju)


Maja da znas da sam ovo shvatila kao dogovoreno.  :Love:  
***
MamaJu hvala ti sto si ljepo objasnila. Ja uistinu puno istrazujem na temu doule i vidim da je Ina May Gaskin na 30 god. sa zavrsenim fakultetom odlucila napustiti sve i postati primalja.
Ja si kazem imam 30, imam doktorat, zavrsila puno toga u profesiji, jos da zatrudnim i rodim, da imam licno iskustvo i da mogu maksimalno da se posvetim i mogu poceti misliti o sebi na temi doula.

----------


## mikka

moj plan je postati doula ili kad izrodim svu djecu ili u meduvremenu, aj da mi ovo drugo dijete bar malo naraste pa onda. sva literatura je dobrodosla, bilo javno, bilo na pp.  :Grin:  za seminare (neke) znam, ali trenutno nemam love ni vremena. 

ako nije predirektno, kako ste vi, forumske doule, stekle svoje obrazovanje? to me uzasno zanima. ja znam dosta, ali uvijek mi se cini da zapravo ne znam nista..  :Love:

----------


## Maja

mikka, na puno (različitih) načina
Saradadevii, Juanita i Marta su bile na Odentovom paramanadoula seminaru (ispričavam se ako je još netko, a izostavila sam je). One, a i ostale, smo pohađale dvodnevni seminar Andree Robertson. Čitale smo desetke knjiga o porodu (Odent, Ina May Gaskin, Sheila Kitzinger, Sarah Buckley, Aviva Jill Romm, ...). I, sve smo rodile, maksimalno neinterventno koliko smo mogle, dakle, iz prve ruke smo osjetle koliko je takav porod osnažujući za ženu i koliko ženu mijenja.

----------


## Ally

Je li u Petrovoj neka bila u rađaoni s nekim osim muža? Sa sestrom, mamom prijateljicom...

----------


## emira

Oduvijek sam razmišljala o tome da u rađaonu povedem neku sebi blisku žensku osobu, primjerice moju  sestru koja je rodila 3x neinterventno. 
Prvi put me je iznenadio prijevremeni porod i SC.
Drugi put, tko zna... MM se ionako boji poroda ko vraga i kaže da bi on "umro od tuge, straha i tko zna čega" a o krvi da i ne govorim... 

A što se tiče prisustva bliske osobe i muža, može, uz dobru vezu...

----------


## anamar

> Zadar ukljucen! Al ima jedan problem. U rodiliste pustaju samo tate ili moras imati vezu... Tuzno...


marta a kako bi ti doularila u Šibeniku, kad tamo nikoga ne puštaju u rodilište osim trudnica (izuzetak su plavokuvertaši). kad bolje razmislim bilo bi bolje da ni trudnice ne ulaze unutra   :Nope:  

pitanje: ima li smisla tražit doularenje do ulaska u rodilište? nisam se baš informirala o tome, pa ako lupetam zanemarite moje pitanje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne lupetaš  :Grin:  , moja dosadašnja doularenja su baš bila takva-neposredno do poroda i postpartum.
jako je važno kako žena prolazi kroz trudnoću



> naprotiv, doula bi trebala biti osoba u kojoj trudnica može, ako je potrebno, 
> naći podršku i odgovore na mnoga pitanja ili neke situacije tijekom trudnoće, 
> vrlo često _da je zaštiti i neutralizira tzv. "nocebo-efekt" raznih pregleda (i stresova koje vrlo često nose) tijekom trudnoće_.


možete bacit oko na ovaj tekst Dr. Michel Odent: Doula - prekretnica u povijesti rađanja

----------


## anamar

mamma Juanita hvala!

----------


## Ninči

Kad pogledam malo u prošlost- moja baka je rodila 9-ero djece kod kuće, njena mama je rodila njih 19-ero kod kuće....ni d od doktora nisu vidjele....imale su samo ženu/žene koje su im pomagale i fizički i psihički oko poroda...i nikad o svojim porodima nisu pričale kao o traumatičnim događajima...nego kao o nečemu sasvim prirodnom i normalnom....a i mislim si- da im je bilo imalo traumatično, ne bi sigurno imale toliko djece!

Muževi im niti jednom nisu prisustvovali porođaju....nego su se cijelo vrijeme muvali negdje oko kuće.

Tako da baš razmišljam nešta- doula na porodu je nešta jednako prirodno kao i sam porod i svaka čast vama koje to radite!

A sad da se malo vratim na temu  :Grin:  
I da pitam koliko prije poroda se treba dogovoriti sa doulom da bi bila na porodu? 
Meni ostaje još par dana do poroda pa možda to pitam i u malom napadaju panike  :Grin:

----------


## morena24

nisam citala sve jer ima tog puno...ali imam pitanje

sta doula moze uci tek u radjaonu ili moze bit cjelo vrijeme s trudnicom i u predradjaoni. i mogu li na porodu bit i doula i muz, ili je to vec guzva?

da sam bar znala za ovo prije poroda..joooj...i ja bi uzela doulu  :Sad:  
ovako je bio citav show na porodu...

----------


## Saradadevii

pa bilo bi dobro da se bar jednom cujete, tek toliko da ona zna da bi ti doulu   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> ni d od doktora nisu vidjele....


a šta misliš zašto nisu doktora vidjeli ? 




> i nikad o svojim porodima nisu pričale kao o traumatičnim događajima...nego kao o nečemu sasvim prirodnom i normalnom....


pa kad ne poznaju ništa drugo.




> a i mislim si- da im je bilo imalo traumatično, ne bi sigurno imale toliko djece!


ovo nema veze s vezom. kao da se pitalo ženu prije hoće li uopće imati seks sa bračnim partnerom, a kamo li koliko želi imati djece. pa tek prije nekoliko godina je kažnjivo postalo silovanje u braku. a planiranje obitelji je odlučivala crkva, a ne žena.

inače i moja prabaka ih je rodila 9, troje umrlo, šestoro ostalo živo.

----------


## Ninči

> a šta misliš zašto nisu doktora vidjeli ?


A što ti misliš? Zato što nije bilo bolnice blizu? To kod mojih nije bio slučaj. 
Možda zato što nisu imali dovoljno novaca? Ni to kod mojih nije bio slučaj. Možda zato što su imali zadrte muževe? Niti to kod mojih nije bio slučaj.
Zbog nečega što je bilo tako prirodno nije se ni pomišljalo ići doktoru....dok danas idemo doktoru i ako nas zasvrbi ispod ruke na čudan način! Zato nam i jesu porodi tako postali teški i puni medicinskih intervencija! Nekad je za porod bila dovoljna doula ili dvije, a još malo će nam trebati cijeli odjel da nas porodi! (a nismo ni sad daleko od toga)





> ovo nema veze s vezom. kao da se pitalo ženu prije hoće li uopće imati seks sa bračnim partnerom, a kamo li koliko želi imati djece. pa tek prije nekoliko godina je kažnjivo postalo silovanje u braku. a planiranje obitelji je odlučivala crkva, a ne žena.


Kako gdje i kako u kojoj obitelji to ima veze s vezom. Nisu svi koji su imali puno djece živjeli na planini da bi bili toliko zadrti...nisu niti sve žene u tom dobu bile neobrazovane....istina, nisu baš surfale po netu, ali ih je bilo obrazovanih  :Grin:  Također- nisu svi muškarci bili majmuni kojima je jedini cilj u životu bio gaziti ženu i omalovažavati je. Kao što ni danas nisu svi takvi, a opet ih ima. 
I nije uvijek bio ideal imati jedno dijete kao što je to danas...nego su djeca nekad bila blagodat, a nekom su i danas. Pričam sa svojim starim uvijek o tom vremenu jer mi je sve to zanimljivo...a pričala sam i sa bakom dok je bila živa.....i stari uvijek kaže da niti su bili gladni, niti bosi i goli, niti im je išta falilo. Imali su koliko i sva druga djeca. A i dobar pokazatelj toga je to da su svih devetoro danas obrazovani ljudi.

Osim toga, moja je baka uvijek pričala kako je nakon svakog poroda (dakle ukupno 9 puta) djed zahtjevao da ona najmanje mjesec dana leži u krevetu i baš ništa ne radi....a za to je vrijeme imala ženu koja je sve u kući radila i nju služila, a koju je djed naravno plaćao. Pa sad nek se pohvali netko danas da ima takav tretman od svog muža   :Wink: 

I znam da je ovo sve offtopic, ali ne volim predrasude o ničemu pa tako ni o našim starima....ako su imali puno djece ne mora značiti da su žene bile silovane ili da su ih imale iz krivih uvjerenja! Nije uvijek bio ideal imati jedno dijete, kao što je to danas  :Wink:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zadar ukljucen! Al ima jedan problem. U rodiliste pustaju samo tate ili moras imati vezu... Tuzno...
> 
> 
> marta a kako bi ti doularila u Šibeniku, kad tamo nikoga ne puštaju u rodilište osim trudnica (izuzetak su plavokuvertaši). kad bolje razmislim bilo bi bolje da ni trudnice ne ulaze unutra   
> 
> pitanje: ima li smisla tražit doularenje do ulaska u rodilište? nisam se baš informirala o tome, pa ako lupetam zanemarite moje pitanje.


Sto se mene tice sibensko rodiliste ne postoji. Sibenske trudnice su sve kod mene dobrodosle. Kao sto rece drugarica Juanita, dularenje nije samo i iskljucivo odlazak sa zenom na porod, nego ukljucuje i upoznavanje i postporodjajnu skrb.

----------


## anamar

marta onda se ja prijavljujem za slijedeću trudnoću, za ovo pred i post porod dularenje. jer sve mi se čini da će me opet dopasti šibensko rodilište, osim ako ne dobijem na bingu.

----------


## Tiwi

*MC* tvoji postovi stvarno zvuče negativno i prenabrijano. 

Ne mislim da je nekad bilo sjajno rađati ali niti da je bilo takva mudrost kakvom sada porod prave. 
Ali definitivno ne mislim da je nekad bilo više djece jer je u braku bilo normalno silovanje, jer su žene bile kuš i jer nigdje nije bilo bolnica isl. 
Ma mislim.. 

*morena24*  doula je prisutna ovisno o rodilištu - recimo u ZG je to tek box (ista situacija kao i s mužem, tj partnerom) pa rodilja zapravo odrađuje sve do izgona sama. A recimo u VŽ doula ili muž ili onaj tko ide s rodiljom - ide odmah u sobu za rađanje i zapravo je tu kao pomoć trudnici - po mom mišljenju onda kad joj je podrška najpotrebnija. Ali, općenito, doulu je dobro pronaći i upoznati malo ranije u trudnoći. Na porodu ti ipak treba osoba u koju imaš puno povjerenje, neko pred kim nemaš nikakve granice i na koga ćeš se potpuno osloniti. Zato mislim da je dobro da bar popijete koju šalicu čaja/ kave prije i popričate, a uostalom doula ti može pomoći i kod razrješavanja nekih tvojih nedoumica tijekom trudnoće.

----------


## marta

> marta onda se ja prijavljujem za slijedeću trudnoću, za ovo pred i post porod dularenje. jer sve mi se čini da će me opet dopasti šibensko rodilište, osim ako ne dobijem na bingu.


  :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> koja od vas doulira na području p-g županije   ?
> 
> mislim, nije da mi treba, al da se ja koju godinu unaprijed organiziram. šifra: neuroza   
> 
> nego, jel smiju doula i muž na porod ili samo jedno? ako smije samo jedno, MM bi svisnuo od tuge da ne ode... 
> 
> oprostite što glasno razmišljam


  :Bye:   :Kiss:  evo, ja sam tu!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

dok ti zatrudnis, ja su vec biti doula s doktoratom, nadam se! ali i sad sam spremna pruziti podrsku, ako me netko zeli! prakticni dio sam barem odradila!   :Grin:  
 :Laughing:  hahaha, ko'ko se samo nudimo, a za sad nema bas neke navale! samo "ki bi - da bi"!
ajde, ohrabrite se, cure, barem one ciji muzevi padaju u nesvijest pri spomenu poroda!   :Grin:

----------


## tulip

MM baš hoće na porod pa ga nemam srca odhe..Ali ako se desi da ne stigne, najozbiljnije bih voljela imati još nekog. zanima me koja je u Zg za prvomajski vikend? I da li ste inače u mogućnosti otići s posla u radno vrijeme, i ostaviti svoju familiju usred noći npr...Ne zafrkavam, zanima me što je realno očekivati

----------


## thalia

> dok ti zatrudnis, ja su vec biti doula s doktoratom, nadam se!


ajd, super   :Heart:  , onda ćeš nagovoriti doktore da puste i tebe i MM na porod   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ninci  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, a sta drugo bi trebalo da znaju, epiduralnu?  :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

pa, pretpostavljam, ako sa s nekom dogovoris, onda ti se doticna stavlja na raspolaganje. sve ostalo bi bilo neozbiljno! ako se ne dogovoris bas za prisustvovanje porodu, moguca je barem podrska tokom onog dijela koji odradjujes kod kuce, pa makar i preko telefona, premda osobno mislim da bi ipak bilo najbolje da doula bude prisutna i da ti daje podrsku svojim (tihim) prisustvom. naravno, osim podrske tokom poroda, moguca je i podrska nakon, pomoc pri dojenju, pa i kuhanju, kucanskim poslovima   :Smile:  - _mothering the mother_  :Grin: 
termin ti je za prvi maj?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dok ti zatrudnis, ja su vec biti doula s doktoratom, nadam se!
> 
> 
> ajd, super   , onda ćeš nagovoriti doktore da puste i tebe i MM na porod


of course! bit cu jos vise premazana svim mastima - ako je to uopce moguce   :Laughing:  - pa cu samo uklizati unutra!   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Ne mislim da je nekad bilo sjajno rađati ali niti da je bilo takva mudrost kakvom sada porod prave.


upravo tako. čemu onda idealiziranje prošlosti ?





> Ali definitivno ne mislim da je nekad bilo više djece jer je u braku bilo normalno silovanje, jer su žene bile kuš i jer nigdje nije bilo bolnica isl. 
> Ma mislim..


pa reci, baš me zanima zašto misliš da je nekad bilo više djece ? i koliko je žena u tome odlučivala ?




> a sta drugo bi trebalo da znaju, epiduralnu?


misliš da se ne može imati traumatičan nemedikaliziran porod ? misliš da se nije događalo da naše bake imaju traumatične (ne smrtonosne) porode ? misliš da je neka tvoja čukunbaba porađala doma iz istih idealističnih motiva kao ti vjerujući u svoju žensku snagu i spajanje sa univerzumom etc. ?  :?

----------


## sirius

> M. courage, a sta drugo bi trebalo da znaju, epiduralnu?


Ni blizu.Po meni je najbitnije da znaju nešto fino i toplo skuhati.
Pa da rodilja nakon obavljenog posla ima nešto fino za pojesti.  :Mljac:

----------


## Ancica

Uh, sirius, sad si me podsjetila na dinamitne muffine moje doule koje mi je donijela nakon poroda, ajme kak su bili dobri i ajme kak je bilo lako ici na wc!

----------


## marta

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> M. courage, a sta drugo bi trebalo da znaju, epiduralnu? 
> 
> 
> Ni blizu.Po meni je najbitnije da znaju nešto fino i toplo skuhati.
> Pa da rodilja nakon obavljenog posla ima nešto fino za pojesti.


Ta sam!  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Meni je najbolja ideja doulu traziti na" receptima".
Koja ima najviše postova sa najboljim receptima prolazi.  :Smile:  
Marta,ti svakako zadovoljavaš uvjete ,jedino  si mi malo predaleko.  :Kiss:

----------


## momze

> Meni je najbolja ideja doulu traziti na" receptima".


aaa, ne bih se ja pouzdala u ovo. ona koja zaista dobro kuha, mozda ne zeli podijeliti svoje male tajne... pa, stoga i ne objavljuje recepte.   :Wink:

----------


## marta

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je najbolja ideja doulu traziti na" receptima".
> 
> 
> aaa, ne bih se ja pouzdala u ovo. ona koja zaista dobro kuha, mozda ne zeli podijeliti svoje male tajne... pa, stoga i ne objavljuje recepte.


To bi s druge strane moglo znaciti da je sebicna, i eto ti novog problema pri odabiru.  :Razz:

----------


## sirius

:Laughing:  

Evo,novi problemi pri odabiru.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zorana prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja!  8) i to specijalizirana za vegetarijansku i ayurvedsku prehranu, a moze i makrobioticku! ("meseko" i kokosju juhicu ne bute od mene dobili)
ako je kandidatkinja ozbiljna (a ne samo fulirantica koja zeli besplatan rucak   :Laughing: ), spremna sam razgovor u suradnji upotpuniti i ruckom chez moi!  8)   :Laughing:

----------


## momze

Marta,   :Grin:  

kada bih ja sebi birala doulu, ono sto bi mi bilo vazno je onaj 'klick' koji se desi izmedju nas, ne znam kako bih to drugacije nazvala. 
sigurno ne bih odabirala po njenoj uspjesnosti u kuhanju.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> Marta,   
> 
> kada bih ja sebi birala doulu, ono sto bi mi bilo vazno je onaj 'klick' koji se desi izmedju nas, ne znam kako bih to drugacije nazvala. 
> sigurno ne bih odabirala po njenoj uspjesnosti u kuhanju.


Momze, sta je tako losa bioprognoza?  :Razz:   Pa malo se salimo. 

Ja vec znam tko ce mi biti doula. Svidja mi se i kako kuha.   :Grin:

----------


## momze

Marta, ma znam.   :Kiss:  
A sto se tice prognoze - uf, da losa je (pada kisa i bas je vrijeme bljutavo).

----------


## thalia

> [
> i ja!  8) i to specijalizirana za vegetarijansku i *ayurvedsku* prehranu, a moze i makrobioticku! ("meseko" i kokosju juhicu ne bute od mene dobili)
> ako je kandidatkinja ozbiljna (a ne samo fulirantica koja zeli besplatan rucak  ), spremna sam razgovor u suradnji upotpuniti i ruckom chez moi!  8)


ja sam si doulu našla   :Klap:   :Naklon:  

sad još samo zatrudnit, izgurat trudnoću, ne se nervirat, zapalit koju svijećicu da dr. Š. ne bude ni blizu bolnice kad odem rodit pa dobijem i finu papicu prilagođenu mom pitta/kapha tipu   :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## thalia

offtopic: puhica, tvoj i moj junior izgledaju s leđa ovako slikani isto, istacko   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> offtopic: puhica, tvoj i moj junior izgledaju s leđa ovako slikani isto, istacko


e, moramo to provjeriti uzivo! heh, pa razlika medu njima je samo deset dana, sad tek vidim! bas super, mozemo se druziti!   :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> razgovor u suradnji


 = razgovor *o* suradnji

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> i ja!  8) i to specijalizirana za vegetarijansku i *ayurvedsku* prehranu, a moze i makrobioticku! ("meseko" i kokosju juhicu ne bute od mene dobili)
> ako je kandidatkinja ozbiljna (a ne samo fulirantica koja zeli besplatan rucak  ), spremna sam razgovor u suradnji upotpuniti i ruckom chez moi!  8)  
> 
> 
> ja sam si doulu našla    
> ...


  :Klap:  jeeeeeeee! 
(jesam smotana, citam unazad i odgovaram zbrda zdola   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## argenta

*puhovi obozavaju smokve*



> ako je kandidatkinja ozbiljna (a ne samo fulirantica koja zeli besplatan rucak), spremna sam razgovor u suradnji upotpuniti i ruckom chez moi!


Ako mm ikad pristane na trecu bebu, definitivno prihvacam poziv. (Ja sam kapha-pitta  :Grin: ) Samo mi je zao da nisam znala za tebe ljetos   :Sad:   I to ne (samo) zbog besplatnog rucka . Vidi topic o porodu kod kuce. :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> *puhovi obozavaju smokve*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ako je kandidatkinja ozbiljna (a ne samo fulirantica koja zeli besplatan rucak), spremna sam razgovor u suradnji upotpuniti i ruckom chez moi!
> 			
> 		
> ...


  :Kiss:

----------


## Mony

Naravno, ko i uvijek - kasno otkrivam ovakve zanimljive topice -

cure, bas ste super   :Kiss:   - niste si laku zadacu zadale   :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

> Naravno, ko i uvijek - kasno otkrivam ovakve zanimljive topice -
> 
> cure, bas ste super    - niste si laku zadacu zadale


Čuj, baka mi je bila glavna doula u selu, moram nastaviti tradiciju.  :Grin:

----------


## argenta

> Čuj, baka mi je bila glavna doula u selu, moram nastaviti tradiciju.


Ovo me je potaklo da pitam ostale doule na forumu (tko me cita   :Smile: ):
*Kako i zašto ste se odlučile na doularenje? Je li vas netko inspirirao na tu odluku ili ste je donijele same? Tko vam je bio mentor?*

Prije Rode nikad nisam cula za taj termin, ali moram priznati da mi je ideja o povratku poroda ženama jako zanimljiva i poticajna, da ne govorim o tome koliko cijenim one pojedinke koje su odlučile biti nesebično dostupne drugima u tako osjetljivoj i važnoj stvari. Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

Jaooo douleeeeeeeeeee!!!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  

Mislim da ću i ja poželjeti jednu za sebe!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## tulip

Ja sam se za mothering the mother ipak dogovorila s mojom majkom (moja mama najbolje kuha), muž hoće na porod, sve je to super, ali dobro bi mi došao netko tko ima pojma -za savjete u bilo koje doba, više kao SOS telefon  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

evo baš sam jučer čula da je u Vinogradskoj uz jednu ženu na porodu bila njena sestra blizanka  :Heart:  ,uopće nisu pravili problem

nisu imale nikakve veze i poznanstva,samo su rekle da nema tko biti s njom i dopustili su

eto,podatak za doularenje  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

I ja se nudim kao doula. Fascinira me porod, transformacija u majku, snaga koju žena iz toga može izvući, volim pomagati ljudima, omogućiti da njihove sposobnosti dođu do izražaja, uživati u tome kako slave i znati da sam i ja dijelom tome doprinijela. Fascinira me i što sve novorođenče može nakon nemedikaliziranog poroda, to mi je sve totalno wow.

Čitam o porodima već godinama, razne članke i sažetke znanstvenih istraživanja, sve što mi dođe pod ruku, i u Rodi sam puno radila na tome da odnos prema ženama na porodu bude uvažavajući, da porod ne bude nešto što preživiš i zaboraviš, nego nešto čega se sjećaš s veseljem.

Volim čitati Odenta, Sarah Buckley, Marsdena Wagnera, oni su mi puni duha, onako malo pomaknuti, a opet čvrsto na zemlji.

----------


## Maja

:Smile:

----------


## marta

VedranaV bas si me razveselila svojim postom!   :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

vedrana, ja si nikad necu oprostiti sto nisam prihvatila tvoju ponudu da budes sa mnom na porodu (odnosno, necu oprostiti mm-u sto se usprotivio tome). jako bi mi dobro dosla  :Kiss:

----------


## VedranaV

:Smile: 
Oprosti i sebi i njemu slobodno, možda je iz nekog razloga trebalo biti baš kako je bilo.

----------


## argenta

*VedranaV*, hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru   :Kiss:  Baš je inspirativno čitati ovakve postove.  :Heart:  Još tko ? 
(Moje pitanje je bilo:Kako i zašto ste se odlučile na doularenje? Je li vas netko inspirirao na tu odluku ili ste je donijele same? Tko vam je bio mentor?)

----------


## marta

Argenta, ja sam vidjela tvoje pitanje ali nemam pojma kako da ti odgovorim. Osjecam da je to nesot sto trebam raditi, pa sam otisla na Paramanadoula seminar. A sto se tice zadnjeg pitanja, trebas pitati za mentoricu, a ne za mentora.   :Razz:

----------


## Maja

Ovaj Vedranin post je nenadmašan, ali pokušat ću dočarati moju motivaciju... Ja nisam znala da želim biti doula, ja sam znala (nakon moja dva poroda) da želim opet vidjeti/doživjeti porod, bilo da ja rađam, bilo da budem na nečijem porodu. Obožavam porode. Fascinira me snaga ženskog tijela i duha, čarolija poroda, novi mali život koji dolazi, žena koja postaje majka, mirisi, zvukovi, ma sve... Igrom slučaja ukazala mi se prilika i čast da prisustvujem porodu i osim opće fascinacije i oduševljenosti nakon tog prvog iskustva počela se pojavljivati i želja da ne samo prisustvujem porodu i besplatno se opijam hormonima   :Smile:  nego zaista da ženi u porodu "služim" - kako riječ doula i kaže - da joj budem potpora, ohrabrenje, pomoć, zaštita, pa i tako da sam samo kraj nje, što nezamjetnija moguća. Nakon što mi je Tiwi to dopustila na svom porodu, još sam sigurnija da je douliranje, kao i savjetovanje o dojenju, moj poziv.
Mentorice su mi bile na neki način sve moje prijateljice i njihova iskustva s poroda, te znanje, posebno cura iz Rode koje najviše rade na porodima. Ali valda najveća mentorica mi je bila moja Nola kad je onako osnažujuće prošla kroz mene i smirila se na mom trbuhu.   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

maja, sažeto i snažno   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Vedrana   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

i za moju doulu Maju naravno   :Heart:  
Maja vidis da jos nisam trudna a prisvojila sam te   :Love:

----------


## Maja

To samo znači da se imaš vremena predomisliti (nadam se naravno da nećeš al u srcu trebaju sve opcije ostat slobodne  :Love:  )

----------


## Arkana10

ne premisljam se ja tako lako...
kada izaberem izabrano je   :Love:  
da ne idem oftopik vise

----------


## mamažabica

A ja prošlo ljeto maštala o tome da imam doulu, al sam mislila da je to kod nas nemoguće  :Teletubbies:  . Pa da sam bar pitala tu na forumu

----------


## koryanshea

moram svecano objavit da cu i ja da jednog dana budem doula :D
ali doula-laikinja  :Smile:  da pojasnim, moja seka vidila da sam ja - njena sasava mladja seka studentica  :Smile:  - totalno pukla na prava rodilja i beba, prirodni porod, dojenje i sve u tom paketu, pa me narucila da budem uz nju kad bude radjala (sto je jos nepoznato kada je u planu :Smile: ), da joj budem njena "agentica"  :Razz: . ja se nadam da cu do tada imat i iskustvo iz prve ruke  :Grin:  ali cak i ako ne... imam sve sto sam naucila i jos cu nauciti ovdje od vas, na forumu i portalu i jos mnogih izvora...
u svakom slucaju sam presretna i morala sam se pohvalit  :Smile:

----------


## Sandi5

ova tema se dugo nije dizala, a mene  bas skaklja...  :Smile:  

u 34. tjednu sam, i sve vise se pitam tko ce se nakon poroda brinuti o meni? je, MM i mama su tu, ali....

MM je muskarac, a mama je iz drugog svemira i zahtjeva postavljanje strogih granica...sto doista ne znam hocu li bit u stanju?  :? 

stoga, ako postoji neka iskusna ili manje iskusna ali s dobrom voljom doula na rijeckom podrucju, bit cu zahvalna da mi se javi  :D

----------


## morena24

> ova tema se dugo nije dizala, a mene  bas skaklja...  
> 
> u 34. tjednu sam, i sve vise se pitam tko ce se nakon poroda brinuti o meni? je, MM i mama su tu, ali....
> 
> MM je muskarac, a mama je iz drugog svemira i zahtjeva postavljanje strogih granica...sto doista ne znam hocu li bit u stanju?  :? 
> 
> stoga, ako postoji neka iskusna ili manje iskusna ali s dobrom voljom doula na rijeckom podrucju, bit cu zahvalna da mi se javi  :D


pa doula je tu da ti pomogne za vrijeme poroda, a ne nakon poroda...ne?

----------


## sundrops

> pa doula je tu da ti pomogne za vrijeme poroda, a ne nakon poroda...ne?


ne,pitanje je sasvim na mjestu.doula je osoba koja osim pri porodu(te prije inog)moze i pomagati majci nakon poroda,u kucanstvu-tipa kuhanja,
spremanja,nabavke,igre sa drugom djecom,pomaganja tj. savjetovanja oko dojenja(to zavisi od doule do doule,tj. ima li laktacijskog znanja)te oko svega ostalog sto je potrebno a sto majku moze ometati u  posvecenosti oporavku te novorodjencetu.
bas me zanima ima li nasih doula koje se i time bave?

----------


## kailash

> morena24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa doula je tu da ti pomogne za vrijeme poroda, a ne nakon poroda...ne?
> 
> 
> ne,pitanje je sasvim na mjestu.doula je osoba koja osim pri porodu(te prije inog)moze i pomagati majci nakon poroda,u kucanstvu-tipa kuhanja,
> spremanja,nabavke,igre sa drugom djecom,pomaganja tj. savjetovanja oko dojenja(to zavisi od doule do doule,tj. ima li laktacijskog znanja)te oko svega ostalog sto je potrebno a sto majku moze ometati u  posvecenosti oporavku te novorodjencetu.
> bas me zanima ima li nasih doula koje se i time bave?


ima, samo rade uglavnom u krugu poznanica/prijateljica i ovo što kažeš - dakle pomoć NAKON poroda.

----------


## Palonkica

Eh da mi je bila doula s laktacijskim znanjem nakon poroda! Gdje bi nam bio kraj...   :Sad:  

A ono 'mothering the mother' je odradila moja mama   :Love:   tih prvih tjedan dana nakon poroda i to mi je stvarno puno značilo. Pobrisala mi je podove u stanu, skuhala ručak, oprala i speglala veš, pričuvala bebu dok sam se ja tuširala i tak, bila je sa mnom. Kad je prestala dolazit (zbog posla) osjećala sam se strašno samom, bila sam skroz premorena, još me čopio onaj glupavi baby blues i baš mi nije bilo lako.   :Nope:   MM je isto morao raditi tako da nije mogao puno pomoći. Uglavnom, onih tjedan dana mi je tak dobro došlo, ali je bilo puno premalo. Nisam ni znala da to također spada u doula-renje. Šteta samo što sam o tome išla čitati kad je sve bitno već prošlo.  :/  Možda ipak u drugoj trudnoći.   :Smile: 

Doule drage svaka vam čast.   :Naklon:   Ne znam bih li se sama usudila upustiti u tu avanturu, ali seka mi je trudna pa ću joj nastojati pomoći onako kako je mama meni i to kad mama više ne bude mogla onda ću malo uskočiti ja.   :Wink:

----------


## majoslava

to doularernje nakon poroda bih ja rado vidjela da se prebaci na oceve, ovdje dobivaju ocevi 2 tjedna placenog dopusta u vezi s porodom, to je predivno vrijeme kad se cijela familija moze u miru upoznati s novim clanom, i majka dobiti potpunu zemaljsku uslugu dok se zabavlja dojenjem...
na zalost ovdje nema patronaznih sestara koje dolaze u posjetu, to ja mislim je jako dobra stvar u hrvatskoj, ali neke druge zemlje takodjer daju pomoc zenama koje su rodile, par sati par puta tjedno...
osim toga je dobro ako zene mogu u susjedstvu naci kontakt s drugim zenama koje su isto svjeze redile, da dobiju drustvo, ja imam hrpu susjeda koje sam upoznala na taj nacin, i imamo kontakt i godinama nakon toga, kod nas to organizira djelomicno lokalna djecja ambulanta i djelomicno opcina.

----------


## kailash

> to doularernje nakon poroda bih ja rado vidjela da se prebaci na oceve, ovdje dobivaju ocevi 2 tjedna placenog dopusta u vezi s porodom, to je predivno vrijeme kad se cijela familija moze u miru upoznati s novim clanom, i majka dobiti potpunu zemaljsku uslugu dok se zabavlja dojenjem...
> na zalost ovdje nema patronaznih sestara koje dolaze u posjetu, to ja mislim je jako dobra stvar u hrvatskoj, ali neke druge zemlje takodjer daju pomoc zenama koje su rodile, par sati par puta tjedno...
> osim toga je dobro ako zene mogu u susjedstvu naci kontakt s drugim zenama koje su isto svjeze redile, da dobiju drustvo, ja imam hrpu susjeda koje sam upoznala na taj nacin, i imamo kontakt i godinama nakon toga, kod nas to organizira djelomicno lokalna djecja ambulanta i djelomicno opcina.


patronaža dolazi al često više odmaže neg pomaže, osobito savjetima o dojenju i dohrani a i njega novorođenčeta je često   :Rolling Eyes:  . i nije da baš često dođu, daleko od ovog par sati par puta tjedno...

----------


## taMarelica

ovaj podforum sam nedavno otkrila, kao i pojam doule jer uglavnom,  silom prilika, bila usmjerena na Potpomognutu oplodnju i sadrzaj iste. sad kad sam miloscu bozjom promaknuta na  Trudnocu   :Grin:   :Wink:   polako otkrivam i druge dijelove Rodinog cyberspace-a.   :Grin:  
sve pohvale za ovu iznimno ispirativnu temu. kako sam kao MPO-ovka u trudnoci prepuna straha, moja razmisljanja nisu isla dalje od carskog. no, iscitavajuci vase postove jako sam se zainteresirala na doularenje, prirodni porod, i cijelu neinvazivnu filozofiju o porodu ...

zanimaju me iskustva MPO-ovki koje su rodile VBAC i uz doulu ? u kojim godinama (meni je 38.)  ? 

 :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

nisam u MPO kategoriji, ali sam imala VBAC uz doulu (momze) i bila godinu dana starija od tebe. mislim da to što je kod tebe u pitanju potpomognuta trudnoća ne treba biti prepreka za vaginalni porod ukoliko je trudnoća uredna. 

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Fidji

> zanimaju me iskustva MPO-ovki koje su rodile VBAC i uz doulu ? u kojim godinama (meni je 38.)  ?


VBAC je vaginalni porod nakon prethodnog carskog reza, a koliko kužim ti čekaš prvo dijete.

----------


## taMarelica

uh, krivo sam shvatila kraticu  ...   :Embarassed:  
da,  cekam prvo dijete, dakle prvi vaginalni.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Cestitam Marelice i sretno!
ja sam isto hjela  roditi uz pomoc doule ( na zalost trudnoca se zakomplicirala pa cu morati na carski), i kontakrirala sam sve koje su na rodi i malo komunicirala sa svima i sve su mi se svidjele. A sa jednom jos uvijek komuniciram i pomaze mi moralno, kao i sa hrpom informacija koje  se ticu mojeg zdravstvenog stanja.   :Love:  Cak me je dosla posjetiti u bolnicu. Hvala joj za muffine  i knjigu i drustvo!   :Kiss:  
A mogu si misliti koja bi mi bila potpora da sam imala vise srece pa da  mi je trudnoca zdrava.
Sretno Marelice!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Trenutno sam u 12-om tjednu MPO trudnoće. Vjerujem u svoje tijelo i nadam se da će trudnoća proći zaista školski. A isto tako se nadam da ću uspjeti u namjeri da ostvarim prirodni porod! MM je kad sam ostala trudna odmah rekao da želi ići na porod- ja sam oduševljena tom idejom- ali nakon razgovora shvatili smo da bi možda bilo bolje da bude netko tko je to prošao i ima iskustva i znanja. Znam da je još rano za pripreme za porod , ali kroz sve ove godine sam naučila da vrijeme ustvari jako brzo prolazi! 

Pa tako i ja želim biti spremna! 
A moje pitanje je- kad je najbolje stupiti u kontakt sa doulom, u kojem tjednu trudnoće?

I hvala svim ženama koje su tu kad ih trebamo!   :Love:

----------


## kailash

Možeš i odmah  :Wink:  .

Malo popričaš s njih par pa odabereš i onda se dogovoriš s doulom.
Sretno!

----------


## †vanesax

Ja sam već pitala jednu forumašicu o tome na pp, ali evo i ovde da pitam, pa neka kaže neko ako zna:

Da li znate ima li doula u Srbiji?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

ja sam povremeno u srbiji  :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

> ja sam povremeno u srbiji


A kad stižeš opet?   :Grin:  
Imam ja još vremena, ali ne znam koliko.
Prvi put sam rodila sa 41+5. Indukovali 3 puta i nije htela van.
Drugi put prevremeno pukao vodenjak.
E sad ne znam kad bih mogla

----------


## Biomama

Bas mi je drago cuti da ima doula u nasim predjelima  :Smile:   Ja sam rodila u Americi i nisam imala doulu (jer su malo skupe ovdje a mi bas nismo bili nesto NAJ finansijski) , ali sam zato izabrala da mi trudnocu vodi babica (midwife) a ne ginekolog/doktor.  To sam htjela jer imala sam zelju da rodim prirodno (zelja se ostvarila) a ovdje ginekolozi i obicni doktori za porod prije ponude epiduralnu nego sto te pitaju kako si.  Mislim da sam izabrala super put da rodim svoje dijete, stvarno sam zadovoljna razmisljanjem babica a vjerujem da su doule iste njima... strasno strpljive i uvijek vjeruju u tebe!     Toplo preporucujem svima!!!!

----------


## mikka

gdje si ti, vanesax, u kojem gradu? ja dolazim svako malo. sad si u 33. tjednu, vidjeh u tickeru. znaci, imamo jos vremena, jel? barem mjesec dana.

----------


## †vanesax

*mikka* evo na pp...   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ja bi molila da mi se javi doula koja je na području Zagreba! Nikak se skoncentrirat pa polovit ko je od kud i ko je doula!   :Wink:  
Razmete me , jelda!?  8) 

Uskoro bu proljeće i vrijeme roštilja pa da se upoznamo, a trebat će mi i pomoć na vrtu- šalim se!

----------


## Biomama

Sandra pa ti bi i jare i pare (sto se kaze u Bosni)  eh pa nemoze    :Laughing:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Laughing:   ko ne proba ni nezna jel može !  :Grin:  
mislim da sam splašila sve potencijalne doule  jer mi se još ni jedna nije javila !
CURE - ŠALILA SAM SE ZA ŠTIHANJE I KOPANJE I SADNJU!   :Wink:  , ali roštilje planiram delati i tu mi nemrete nikaj! 
 8)

----------


## kailash

mene baš privlači oranje i štihanje 8)

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Pa nije ni Pula na kraj svijeta! 
 :Wink:

----------


## Mrs Happy

[quote="sandra-zvrk"]Ja bi molila da mi se javi doula koja je na području Zagreba! Nikak se skoncentrirat pa polovit ko je od kud i ko je doula!   :Wink:  
Razmete me , jelda!?  8) 
moja doula koja na kraju nije mogla biti na porodu (vrlo komplicirani carski) je prekrasna osoba, vrlo informirana, puna briznosti i razumijevanja. vrlo sposobna pronaci nove informacije i spremna pomoci u svakom trenutku.
zove se vedrana i ako hoces, posalji mi pp pa cu joj reci da ti se javi.
p.s. sorry, nema vel. slova jer pisem jednom rukom dok drugom pridrzavam moje malo srceko.

----------


## Maxime

Curke, trebam pomoc! Naime uvalila sam se u projekt slaganja knjizice o trudnoci i porodu u Hrvata za ex-patriate. Medju ostalima bi rado dodala popis doula sa znanjem engleskog, njemackog ili drugim znanjem jezika. 

Da li bi jedna ili vise od vas doula bile spremne za doulelarenje 'strankinjama' koje su manje vise sve stacioniranje u Zagrebu?

Hvala od   :Heart:   na pomoc!

----------


## Felix

proslijedila sam curama  :Smile:  sve imaju znanje engleskog. njemacki poneke, talijanski isto.

----------


## Maxime

Srce si, hvala ti felix!

----------


## babel

Mene zanima jedna stvar, bi li se neka od vas odlučila za douliranje kod žene koja je rodila na CR zbog disproporcije zdjelice a sada je ponovno trudna, nudi joj se ponovno CR a ona priželjkuje prirodan porod?

----------


## babel

douliranje-doularila

----------


## Tiwi

> Mene zanima jedna stvar, bi li se neka od vas odlučila za douliranje kod žene koja je rodila na CR zbog disproporcije zdjelice a sada je ponovno trudna, nudi joj se ponovno CR a ona priželjkuje prirodan porod?


Pa ja sam bila slučaj kao ti  :Smile:  I išla je Maja sa mnom   :Heart:  

Mislim da doulama tvoja dijagnoza s prvog poroda uopće nije problem niti prepreka. Sigruno će ti se netko javiti.

----------


## babel

Tiwi svaka čast i tebi i Maji  :Love:  
Nisi se bojala komplikacija?
Točnije da se možda nečeš otvorit?
Meni gin. ne daje baš neke dobre prognoze šta se tiće prirodnog poroda :/

----------


## marta

babel, doularenje nema veze s nacinom poroda. ako zelis mozes mi se javiti na pp. ja sam doula i vrlo sam ti blizi.  :Wink:

----------


## mamaShe

Elem,
ovih dana čujem privi puta za pojam doule.
Zahvaljujući tome što još radim, a zapravo imam puno slobodnog vremena, pa sam stalno na Rodi. Da sam doma, nema šanse...

A tek one priče o porodu doma! Suze su mi se samo kotrljale niz lice.

I tako se u meni začela ideja (osim ovog malenog čuda začetog prije 5,5 mjeseci) da i ja rodim koliko je to god prirodnije moguće. Čini mi se da postojih gradacija: porod doma, porod u rodilištu ali prirodni, možda neka kombinacija prirodnog i vođenog... Nemam pojma.

Ali vidim da ima vas par mama, koje ste doule, što li (jeste li sve?). Voljela bih popričati s nekom od vas, o čim prirodnojem porodu. Čini mi se, naime, da porod doma ne dolazi u obzir, premda pričam napamet, jer nisam još zucnula mm-u o tome. Ali sumnjam. A koja je uloga doule, ako odem u rodilište?

Onaj post o predavanju Michel Odenta mi je super, i jako mi se sve čini logično i smisleno.

Za što se odlučiti, nemam pojma. Kako rekoh, voljela bih popričati s nekom od vas.

Pozdravljam vaše stavove i nastojanja!

----------


## kailash

*MamaShe* da li si vidjela da će krenuti novi ciklus rodinih radionica za trudnice? Tu bi mogla doznati puno toga što te zanima...

----------


## kailash

Uloga doule, bilo u bolnici ili kod kuće je, ukratko, mothering the mother. Znači važno je da je doula žena koja ima pozitivno iskustvo poroda i da ima snažnu vjeru u žensko tijelo i prirodnost procesa poroda. Ona pruža ženi osjećaj sigurnosti kao što mama uspavljuje dijete, dakle prisutna je ali nenametljiva, u bolnici može biti u ulozi zaštitnika rodilje, da štiti njenu privatnost koliko je to god moguće. I da izrazi njene želje i odluke vezane za porod da ne mora rodilja u trudovima to obavljati.

Iz nekih priča s poroda možeš vidjeti konkretno i živopisno što je doula  :Smile:

----------


## rena7

> ...... I da izrazi njene želje i odluke vezane za porod da ne mora rodilja u trudovima to obavljati.



Samnom na porodu je bio mm i bio mi je od velike pomoći, ali da mi je bila doula koja bi se znala svađati sa "osobljem" bolnice, gdje bi mi bio kraj. Porod bi mi bio drugačiji, sigurno. Mene baš nitko nije slušao   :Crying or Very sad:  , samnom su radili što su htjeli. A privatnost poroda??? Ne smijem se sjetiti studentske parade oko mog stola, a tek čistačice- doista mi dolazi slabo! 

Živjele doule   :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

> moj plan je postati doula ili kad izrodim svu djecu ili u meduvremenu, aj da mi ovo drugo dijete bar malo naraste pa onda. sva literatura je dobrodosla, bilo javno, bilo na pp.  za seminare (neke) znam, ali trenutno nemam love ni vremena. 
> 
> ako nije predirektno, kako ste vi, forumske doule, stekle svoje obrazovanje? to me uzasno zanima. ja znam dosta, ali uvijek mi se cini da zapravo ne znam nista..


*mikka* ti si zauvijek moja virtualna doula   :Love:  
Kad položiš tečaj računam na tebe da ćeš mi biti na idućem porodu   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi svaka čast i tebi i Maji  
> Nisi se bojala komplikacija?
> Točnije da se možda nečeš otvorit?
> Meni gin. ne daje baš neke dobre prognoze šta se tiće prirodnog poroda :/


Ne, nisam se bojala. Dapače išla sam poprilično vesela na porod   :Grin:  

Znaš što, meni je doula bila potrebna zbog mene, prvenstveno. Ja sam u sebi bila smirena i sigurna jer sam kao prvo odabrala rodilište u kojem su zadovoljeni neki kriteriji koji su mi bili izuzetno važni (kao prvo boravak majke i djeteta od početka zajedno, a kao drugo mogućost da pokušam roditi prirodno, pogotovo bez dripa, no da imam za svaku sigurnost tim koji će uskočiti ako opet nešto krene krivo).

Dakle, doula je meni bila ... pokušaam naći prave riječi... 
ovako, netko tko me slušao kad sam pričala da samu sebe zabavim,
netko tko sluša moja trabunjanja i glupiranja između trudova
netko tko mi dodaje vode kad sam žedna
netko na kog se naslanjam kad me jako boli ili primam oko vrata kad se prepuštam trudu
netko za koga se primim kad gubim snagu
netko tko je tu i kad šutim i zatvorim oči
... i tako..   :Smile:  

Svi smo mi jako različiti. Treba se jako zagledati u sebe i razmisliti o tome što želiš. Ja sam željela da nisam sama. I da imam nekoga tko zna što znači roditi i rađati, pa da se mogu osloboditi i prepustiti. A opet da zna da zapravo volim i osamu. Tako nekako smo se i našle. 

Ja nisam imala problem s otvaranjem, dapače   :Smile:   Kako je išlo mislile smo da će sve i završiti brzinski. No, to je drugi dio priče koji sad uopće nije bitan. Bitno je da doula zna što ti želiš a što ne želiš. Ona je tu da ti pomogne. Sretno!

----------


## ivana b

čini mi se da nitko nije dao konkretan odgovor babel  :/  
sad baš i mene interesira: ima li smisla forsirati prirodan drugi porod ako je prvi morao završiti carskim jer rodilja ima suženje zdjelice, što je ustvrđeno od strane ginekologa?

----------


## Poslid

Ivana b

Ima smisla pokušati prirodni porod, jer ako je žena sigurna u svoje tijelo, ima dovoljno privatnosti da se može opustiti, ako može slobodno izabrati povoljni položaj - uska zdjelica i ne mora biti prepreka.

Sad, pitanje je koliko je to zdjelica "uska". Da li stvarno postoji neka fizička prepreka koja je nekompatibilna s rađanjem ili je to samo izmjera koja je načinjena u nekom određenom položaju (predpostavljam ležećem)?

Jer se u povoljnim položajima može postići značajno povećanje opsega zdjeličnog otvora (npr: klečeći ili "na sve četiri")

----------


## babel

*Poslid* moja zdjelica je samo kako si ti napisala izmjera, znači dr. su to zaključili i smatraju da se ne mogu otvorit. Sad nisu ni oni bogovi pa da tako nešto mogu tvrdit ali dobro nek im bude.
*ivana b*  :Love:  
*Tiwi* hvala na objašnjenju! Baš mi je nekako...ne znam, iskren i daje snagu  :Heart:  Reci mi još samo, to rodilište u kojem si rađala nije na jugu?

----------


## pinocchio

> čini mi se da nitko nije dao konkretan odgovor babel  :/  
> sad baš i mene interesira: ima li smisla forsirati prirodan drugi porod ako je prvi morao završiti carskim jer rodilja ima suženje zdjelice, što je ustvrđeno od strane ginekologa?


Ovo je nekako ostalo visiti u zraku pa ću pokušati odgovoriti. 
M. Odent smatra da bi ubuduće porodi trebali ići u dva moguća smjera: vaginalni porod i _in-labor non-emergency caesarean_ . Daje prednost in-labor CR nad hitnim carskim iz više razloga: 
-porod, između ostalog,  započinje tako što dijete svojim hormonima šalje poruku da je zrelo za život izvan maternice pa je tako vjerojatnost djetetovih nezrelih pluća bitno smanjena, a s tim i mogući respiratorni problemi (astma) koji su česta posljedica hitnog carskog reza;
-majka i dijete otpuštaju koktel hormona koji će njihov prvi kontakt i bondingu učiniti lakšim;
-statistički gledano veća je vjerojatnost da će dojenje profunkcionirati bez problema; 
-majka kasnije ima veće šanse za VBAC jer tijelo pamti

----------


## argenta

> M. Odent smatra da bi ubuduće porodi trebali ići u dva moguća smjera: vaginalni porod i _in-labor non-emergency caesarean_ . Daje prednost in-labor CR nad hitnim carskim


A kako prepoznati kad ići na jedno a kad na drugo? Kako se uopće izboriti za najbolju opciju? Jesu li doule dovoljno kompetentne (i imaju li kod nas uopće ikakvu mogućnost) da osiguraju najbolji mogući smjer pri porodu?

Opet ja s brdom pitanja   :Embarassed:

----------


## Fidji

argenta, miješaš ulogu primalje/liječnika s ulogom doule.

----------


## pinocchio

> A kako prepoznati kad ići na jedno a kad na drugo?


na žalost, kod nas isključivo liječnici odlučuju o tome, a za njih je svaka trudnoća potencijalno patološko stanje. često puta to i postane zbog niza intervencija koje prethode operativnom završetku poroda :/ 
M. Odent sam predlaže da se tijekom prvog stadija, u kojeg se cerviks otvara i stanjuje, napravi test u onim slučajevima kada porod ne ide svojim prirodnim tokom, tj. otvaranje ide presporo unatoč svim preduvjetima (neometanje rodilje, prigušena svjetla, izostanak bilo koje vrste stimulacije neokorteksa). Test je jednostavan: rodilji koja je otvorena oko 5 cm treba omogućiti opuštanje u vodi čija temepratura odgovara temperaturi tijela. Blagotvorni učinak vode je odavno poznat i u tom okruženju bi, ako ne postoje neke ozbiljne prepreke za to, porod trebao krenuti dalje svojim tokom. Ako se unutar 1-2 sata ne dogodi napredak u otvaranju cerviksa Odent smatra da je uputno dovršiti porod CR.
Odent je lijepo objasnio zašto je ovaj test vjerodostojan. Kada rodilja uđe u vodu ugodne temerature osjećaj boli se smanjuje što snižava otpuštanje hormona stresa i omogućava učinkovitije otpuštanje oksitocina. Rezultat je otvaranje cerviksa. Nema tu neke teške filozofije, sve je čista kemija  :Wink:  




> Jesu li doule dovoljno kompetentne (i imaju li kod nas uopće ikakvu mogućnost) da osiguraju najbolji mogući smjer pri porodu?


doule su kompetentne već samim tim što rodilja uz njih osjeća sigurnost, ali one ne mogu utjecati na bolničko okruženje. ono je takvo kakvo je: ne omogućava privatnost, a to je preduvjet za normalan fiziološki tijek poroda. mogućnosti doule su sužene, ali to ih samo čini snalažljivijima i snažnijima   :Smile:  .

----------


## argenta

> argenta, miješaš ulogu primalje/liječnika s ulogom doule.


Ma, ne, ne miješam, nego sam se loše izrazila, u pokušaju da pitanja budu čim kraća. Znam da su svi oblici intervencija na primalji, odnosno liječniku.

Ali, obzirom da je topic o doulama, razmišljala sam na glas je li i kako moguće da u odsustvu liječnika (što je kod nas nažalost česta praksa) doula prepozna stanje u kojem je preporučljiv CR koji je _in-labour, non-emergency_ prije nego se pretvori u _emergency_. I ako je to moguće, ima li ikakve šanse da će je netko poslušati. 

Hm, što više objašnjavam, to mi se više čini da su odgovori u negativnoj zoni.

----------


## kailash

*argenta* o tako nečem ne treba doula odlučivati...takva odluka je na primalji, odnosno primalja je tu da tako nešto prepozna. Doula zna stav i želje rodilje o intervencijama, no prepoznati jel trenutak za CR, takvo što ne.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> argenta, miješaš ulogu primalje/liječnika s ulogom doule.
> 
> 
> Ma, ne, ne miješam, nego sam se loše izrazila, u pokušaju da pitanja budu čim kraća. Znam da su svi oblici intervencija na primalji, odnosno liječniku.
> 
> Ali, obzirom da je topic o doulama, razmišljala sam na glas je li i kako moguće da u odsustvu liječnika (što je kod nas nažalost česta praksa) doula prepozna stanje u kojem je preporučljiv CR koji je _in-labour, non-emergency_ prije nego se pretvori u _emergency_. I ako je to moguće, ima li ikakve šanse da će je netko poslušati. 
> ...


Pa da.
Doule s velikim iskustvom sigurno mogu prepoznati da porod ne ide glatko i preporučiti konzultaciju s primaljom ili liječnikom. Ali to jednostavno nije njihova svrha.

----------


## stud.muca

Cure, mame, doule, molim podršku, plan mi je roditi u Varaždinu (na stolčiću), termin 15.07., plan poroda ko u Lutonjice, samo je isključen MM jer se užasava i same pomisli da prisustvuje porodu...a ne bih sama ovaj put (ako je ikako moguće)...

Ako je koja doula zainteresirana, voljna i slobodna u tom vrućem vremenskom razdoblju, molim da se javi...bila bih uistinu sretna i zahvalna!

----------


## VedranaV

stud.muca, pogledat ću kako mi je s poslom u to vrijeme pa ti se javim ako ću moći.

----------


## stud.muca

Super VedranaV, željno isčekujem tvoj odgovor   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
opsinije javljanje slijedi!

----------


## kailash

> samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
> opsinije javljanje slijedi!


 :D  :D 

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Puhovi obožavaju smokve - velike častitke!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

bilo je pregenijalno! ne mogu vjerovati da se u tri dana moze toliko toga reci!
cure kojima je tesko jer im partneri ne zele prisustvovati porodu - nemojte se zalostiti!
michel odent kaze da je kroz svoje pedesetogodisnje iskustvo uvijek vidio dvije stvari - porod je puno laksi i brzi kad muz nije prisutan, dapace, tipican slijed dogadaja kojem je puno puta svjedocio je da porod ide svojim tokom, zatim muz iz nekog razloga napusti sobu, a stvari se istog trena naocigled ubrzavaju i beba izlazi munjevitom brzinom. ili - puno puta je post-festum razgovarao s zenama s kojima je bio u kontaktu prije poroda i kad ih je pitao kako je bilo, cuo je odgovor - sve je bilo fantasticno, porod je bio brz, lagan, samo jedna stvar nije bila kako sam zeljela, a to je da muza nije bilo.   :Smile: 
uglavnom, MO kaze da je najceski uzrok dugog i teskog poroda upravo prisutnost oca! (naravno, u nasim uvjetima bolnickog poroda pitanje je da li bas otac najvise odmaze, ali po svoj prilici ni ne pomaze)
drugo - MO kaze da se muska psiha u pravilu jako tesko nosi s emocijama koje se javljaju kao reakcija na prizor poroda njihove vlastite zene; govori cak o muskoj postporodajnoj depresiji. ima cak takvih ekstremnih primjera da je muz nazocio porodu, sve je naizgled bilo super, a onda je slijedeci dan - nestao!  :shock: drugi je prvi put u dobi od 35 godina dobio napad shizofrenije, itd.

----------


## marta

Čestitam kolegice!  :Grin:

----------


## smedja

> samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
> opsinije javljanje slijedi!


Od srca ti cestitam I jako mi je drago da vas ima sve vise u metropoli

----------


## mikka

cestitam puhice  :Love:  

moram te uhvatiti da mi sve ispricas, logistiku i ostatak  :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Čestitam   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

Čestitam!!!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hvala! ako imate kakvo pitanje, samo naprijed!

----------


## meda

detljne biljeske s Odentovog tecaja imate tu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493

+ 2. dio

----------


## Pepita

> michel odent kaze da je kroz svoje pedesetogodisnje iskustvo uvijek vidio dvije stvari - porod je puno laksi i brzi kad muz nije prisutan


mm nije bilo bitno, a moj porod je bio zaista expresan, vjerovala sam u sebe i bila sama sebi dovoljna. Opustila se, imala u glavi posložene kockice, voljela svaki nadolazeći trud sve više i više...
Jednostavno sam se bolje osjećala sama i svaki put kad bi me primalja i dr. ostavili samu, bilo mi je lakše.
Na idući porod opet idem sama, bez mm, ali vodim doulu koja će samo šutjeti i truditi se da ispoštuju moje napisane želje.

----------


## Bebinja

Ako rodilja povede doulu s njom,treba li doula imat položen tečaj( recimo to je u st-u uvijet za bit na porodu) ili samim tim što je doula ne treba?
Ima li u blizini Splita doula ?
Da li doula taj svoj posao obavlja volonterski ili uz neku naknadu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
> opsinije javljanje slijedi!


čestitam ti puhica!  svaka čast, baš mi je drago da sada imamo doulu i na moru!

----------


## kailash

puhica je u zg, nažalost, nije na moru...

Doula je obično žena koja je rodila, tako da ne mora proći tečaj (po toj logici, kao što drugorotke ne moraju). iako svako rodilište ima svoju politiku tko može prisustvovati porodu i pod kojim uvjetima, tako da to treba provjeriti s rodilištem.

Kod nas doula ne postoji kao zanimanje, rad je prijateljsko volonterski.
U inozemstvu, gdje postoji edukacija i zanimanje doula, naravno se plaća.

----------


## Arkana10

> samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
> opsinije javljanje slijedi!


Cestitke   :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da se kratko javim - bijah u londonu na tecaju kod liliane i michela i sad sam diplomirana doula!  :D 
> opsinije javljanje slijedi!
> 
> 
> čestitam ti puhica!  svaka čast, baš mi je drago da sada imamo doulu i na moru!


eh, da, vratila sam se u zg.
mislim da za tecaj treba provjeriti u svakom rodilistu ponaosob, rekla bih da ga vjerojatno traze. kod nas su doule jos relativno nepoznat pojam i nisam sigurna da bi nekom dr-u u bolnici diploma zavrsene doule bas nesto znacila, kad vjerojatno ni ne zna sto je to.  :/ 
dosta je tesko uci u rodiliste bilo kome tko prati rodilju, muza puste u radjaonu, a da li bi doulu pustili u predradjaonu? 
jos nam tu predstoji puno borbe, na zalost. 
mozda bi bila dobra ideja pokusati prvo u "liberalnijim" rodilistima, kao sto je varazdinsko, ili u nekoj privatnoj klinici.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

Da, volontiramo za sada, tako da - navalite!  :D 
Postoji, doduse, i doularenje novopecene majke nakon poroda - znaci, dolazak nekoliko sati na dan, pomoc u kuci, pomoc s dojenjem, podrska, ohrabrenje, a usput i ciscenje i kuhanje ako majka nema drugu pomoc oko kucanskih poslova; vremenski to predstavlja poprilican angazman, dolaziti nekome dva - tri tjedna svaki dan na nekoliko sati, pa pretpostavljam da to ne bi bilo besplatno, nego vjerojatno u rangu placanja kucne pomocnice ili tako nesto.
Po mom misljenju, idealno bi bilo da doula brine o majci tokom trudnoce, poroda i zatim nakon poroda - bar bih si ja za sebe tako nesto pozeljela ako bih bila u situaciji da ponovo radjam.   :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

meni je samo žao što nitko od mojih frendica nema veze s doula-renjem.. 
pogotovo sada kad mi do poroda "otkucavaju" dani.

puhica, čestitam!  :D

----------


## kailash

*puhica* nažalost pa imam osjećaj da je bolje da ni ne znaju naši u rodilištima što je to jer je veća šansa da će pustiti osobu kao prijateljicu/rođaku i slično nego kao doulu.

Čak vani, u nekim rodilištima, imaju politiku da ne primaju doule u rodilište  :Sad:  .

Najbolje je inkognito 8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Čak vani, u nekim rodilištima, imaju politiku da ne primaju doule u rodilište


kaj zaista? gdje?
sto se tice drugog dijela posta, mislim ipak da se nekak mora poceti propagirati profesija doule kao educirane osobe koja ima odredenu ulogu i u stanju je u ime rodilje razgovarati s babicama i lijecnicima, jer je za to kvalificirana. inace, kako mozes ocekivati da ce prihvatiti ono sto im govoris?
znam da su nasi zdrastveni radnici tvrd orah, ali nekako treba poceti, a kako - ja bih pocela kod onih tolerantnijih i progresivnijih, pa bi onda mozda uslijedio neki publicitet, vise ljudi bi bilo upoznato s pojmom doule i tako bi valjda doule polako i bile prihvacene i prepoznate.
s druge strane treba raditi na pravima pacijenata koja postoje u zakonu i na papiru, ali svaka osoba treba inzistirati da svoja prava i dobije.
ako je zelja rodilje da netko bude uz nju, onda ona ima na to pravo. 
u slucaju muza izgovor je da se muza ne pusti u predradaonu, jer su tamo i druge zene, pa im muskarac moze smetati, u slucaju doule taj izgovor ne vrijedi. 
naravno, uvijek se moze racunati s prljavim trikovima poput izgovora da je sezona gripe i sijaset drugih, zato mislim da je bolje izabrati bolnicu u kojoj su vece sanse da se naide na razumijevanje.
naravno, tvoja logika mi nije strana, bolje je svakako pokusati izvesti cijelu stvar tako da pomognes, a da establisment ne skuzi da mu se ti tu nesto zapravo petljas u posao, ali kako postici da te u odsudnom trenutku shvate ozbiljno ako dolazis kao totalni laik?

----------


## kailash

moram prokopati da nađem u kojoj od knjiga (ali u jednoj od onih koje sam čitala u zadnje vrijeme a o prirodnom porodu su, javim u kojoj kad i ako nađem...mamnezija  :Embarassed:  ). uglavnom, pisano je u kontekstu da upravo u rodilištima ne žele da im se netko "miješa u posao" te da zato ne žele doule. Kao što ne žele ni da im se rodilja miješa u "njihov" posao :/ 

A naši jesu tvrd orah, baš si mislim kako znaju reagirati kad im dođe netko tko ima svoje "zahtjeve" a još da im se najavi osoba koja će zastupati rodilju...baš me zanima kako bi reagirali :/

----------


## kailash

Našla  :Idea:  

U Wagneovoj knjizi za pripremu za porođaj u poglavlju o doulama.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> michel odent kaze da je kroz svoje pedesetogodisnje iskustvo uvijek vidio dvije stvari - porod je puno laksi i brzi kad muz nije prisutan
> 
> 
> mm nije bilo bitno, a moj porod je bio zaista expresan, vjerovala sam u sebe i bila sama sebi dovoljna. Opustila se, imala u glavi posložene kockice, voljela svaki nadolazeći trud sve više i više...
> Jednostavno sam se bolje osjećala sama i svaki put kad bi me primalja i dr. ostavili samu, bilo mi je lakše.
> Na idući porod opet idem sama, bez mm, ali vodim doulu koja će samo šutjeti i truditi se da ispoštuju moje napisane želje.


pepita,   :Naklon:

----------


## Tiwi

> dosta je tesko uci u rodiliste bilo kome tko prati rodilju, muza puste u radjaonu, a da li bi doulu pustili u predradjaonu? 
> jos nam tu predstoji puno borbe, na zalost. 
> mozda bi bila dobra ideja pokusati prvo u "liberalnijim" rodilistima, kao sto je varazdinsko, ili u nekoj privatnoj klinici.


u vž nema predrađaone kao u zg   :Smile:  

moja doula je bila sa mnom no nismo joj bađ na čelo napisali doula jer brijem da je tako za sada bolje   :Wink:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dosta je tesko uci u rodiliste bilo kome tko prati rodilju, muza puste u radjaonu, a da li bi doulu pustili u predradjaonu? 
> jos nam tu predstoji puno borbe, na zalost. 
> mozda bi bila dobra ideja pokusati prvo u "liberalnijim" rodilistima, kao sto je varazdinsko, ili u nekoj privatnoj klinici.
> 
> 
> u vž nema predrađaone kao u zg   
> ...


tiwi, da li to znaci da te ne sele u drugu prostoriju kad krene izgon? zvuci dobro! da li je onda tvoja pratilja bila cijelo vrijeme s tobom? 
da li ti se da malo opsirnije opisati kako je u vz rodilistu? sto imas na raspolaganju - loptu, stolcic, tus? imaju li kadu? (koliko me sjecanje sluzi, mislim da nemaju, ali imaju stolcic  :/ )
da li te prikopcaju na ctg, ili ne? kakve su mogucnosti za izbor polozaja pri izgonu, da li mozes biti u polozaju u kojem zelis? (npr. na sve cetiri, ili uspravna  :Smile:  )
kako se sve to mijenja ovisno o tome koja je ekipa dezurna?
da li si imala plan poroda?
kakvu si ulogu dodijelila douli, da li je ona prenosila tvoje zelje babicama i doktorima, ili su direktno razgovarali s tobom?
da li traze da osoba koja te prati ima zavrsen trudnicki tecaj kod njih?  
puno pitanja, ali sigurna sam da ce ti cure koje razmisljaju o varazdinu biti zahvalne!   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> ...


*puhovi vole smokve* čestitam  :D  :D  :D 

Po mom mišljenju doula je svakako dobrodošla na porodu, jer sama pomisao da je pored tebe netko tko "zna sve o tome" smiruje, a mislim da je smirenost na porodu jako bitna, bar je meni bila i trudovi su bili, pa mogu reći predivni.
Doula je rodila i kad kaže nešto, ona zna zašto je to rekla.

I još nešto, moja primalja je bila tako smirena, tako prisutna da je i mene smirivala.
Nikad to neću zaboraviti.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

krasno, *pepita*! super je znati da ima takvih primalja (ma znam da ih ima, ali su na zalost u manjini).
u kojoj bolnici si rodila?

----------


## Pepita

> krasno, *pepita*! super je znati da ima takvih primalja (ma znam da ih ima, ali su na zalost u manjini).
> u kojoj bolnici si rodila?


U splitskom rodilištu.
Zbilja ekipa u rađaoni je bar meni bila super.
Pazi primalja me malo "izludila" s dripom, kojeg sam odbila, ali unatoč svemu djelovala je smireno i u očima joj se vidilo nešto opuštajuće.

----------


## Pepita

Ima detalja s mog poroda koji su mogli biti puno ljepši, ali eto, prvi porod, veliko uzbuđenje i nisam išla za tim, nije mi tada smetalo i ne smeta mi sada.

Ali za svaki slučaj, kad budem drugi put rađala, vodim sa sobom jednu doulu koja mi mora obećati da ćemo poslije poroda zajedno popiti kavicu   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> ...


ajme puh nije te dugo bilo   :Razz:  

cure koje razmišljaju o VŽ pišu na tom topiku (zapravo topicima) npr. http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=73857

a u mojoj priči kako se rodio Ian piše puno odgovora na tovja pitanja pa ak ti se da - čitaj    :Wink:  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=72714

ukratko, nema predrađaone, nego si odmah u istoj prostoriji gdje ćeš i roditi, tamo je i lopta, stolčić, onaj mali krevetac za bebu s pripremljenim ručnikom i narukvicama, ima i nekih fora spravica za masiranje, cdplayer, ma ima svašta, ako ti to baš pri porodu i pada na pamet. kada u VŽ nema. 

doula je bila "moja pratnja", nekad je ona pričala s primaljom ili dr, nekad ja. mislim, činjenica je da zapravo ja moram biti ta koja odlučuje pa sam se tako i postavila. nije nam baš bilo puno uletavanja, moj doživljaj je da smo dosta bile same. ja sam najviše bila na sve četiri, primalja je odmah namjestila onaj naslon višlje i stavila jastuke da se mogu odmarati i oslanjati rukama.

doula tj pratnja (svejedno tko to bio) treba imati potvrdu o završenom tečaju, bar je tada bilo tako. 

ctg je priča za sebe, to je ono što ja *nisam nikako htjela odbiti* ako me razumiješ, ali sam se mogla okrenuti, ustati pored kreveta (uh to mi nikako nije bilo ugodno  :shock: ) i tako. 

smjene kao smjene, različiti ljudi različito rade, pa pretpostavljam da se mnogo toga može i razlikovati. mi smo uletjele kako sam kasnije saznala u ne baš najhvaljeniju al mene to ništa puno nije diralo. došla sam u 20,00 a ian je rođen u pola pet ujutro pa nismo mijenjali smjenu. 

i tako. sve u svemu, meni je VŽ bio opcija za 5!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru! i na linkovima, procitat cu.  
nisi mi rekla da li si imala mogucnost tusirati se po volji? to me zanima, jer u nedostatku kade to bi bila izvrsna opcija za opustanje i ublazavanje boli.
da li se moze voditi i muz i doula, je li tvoj muz bio?



> doula tj pratnja (svejedno tko to bio) treba imati potvrdu o završenom tečaju, bar je tada bilo tako.


to mora biti tecaj bas kod njih, ili u bilo kojoj bolnici?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

procitala sam pricu!   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

kak vam se cini ovaj plan poroda?
(vjerojatno je već negdje objavljen, možda ga je saradadevii i prevela)

Birth Plan



Place – Homebirth
Labour Partners
1.	my husband
2.	my Doula
•	As this is my first birth, I do not want students present,  please.  
•	For any questions throughout labour please don’t ask me but my doula or my husband. 
Monitoring Baby and me
•	If there’s a need for a vaginal exams, please don’t share with me the details of how dilated I am and the baby’s position.
•	Listen to the baby’s heartbeat as little as possible.
•	If there’s a need to listen to baby’s heartbeat, please do so without asking .
•	Please don’t offer me pain relief (even Gas&Air).  If I need some I’ll ask for it myself.
2nd & 3rd stages of Labour
•	Immediately after birth I’d like one hour skin-to-skin with my baby.
•	Please do not clamp/cut the cord until 1 hour after the birth of my baby.
•	I would like physiological third stage, as long as labour progresses normally.
After Birth
•	 Vitamin K? Three choices: Injected, oral or No Vitamin K for my baby

jednostavno, kratko i jasno!
naravno, umjesto "homebirth" može biti bolnički porod.
može se dodati, u skladu s našim uvjetima, još ponešto, naravno, trebalo bi spomenuti epiziotomiju, nalijeganje na trbuh i slične stvari koje u "nekim drugim zemljama" ne rade.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

netko zna da li vec postoji prijevod?   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

mislis na ovako nesto:

PLAN POROĐAJA 
Ime Prezime 

Želim biti potpuno obaviještena o svim medicinskim postupcima koji će se provoditi nada mnom i mojim djetetom i želim za njih dati svoje dopuštenje. 
Molim da se od mene ili supruga prethodno traži pristanak za svaki postupak koji je u suprotnosti s dolje navedenim. 

Sve dok je sve u redu s mojim djetetom i sa mnom, želim: 



da moj partner bude prisutan čitavo vrijeme porođaja 
porod BEZ lijekova protiv bolova i BEZ lijekova za smirenje 
porod BEZ dripa 
porod BEZ prokidanja vodenjaka 
porod BEZ epiziotomije 
koristiti loptu, neometano se kretati i mijenjati položaje 
porod na STOLČIĆU 
da se pupčana vrpca prereže NAKON što prestane pulsirati i da to učini otac 
podojiti dijete odmah po porodu 
rooming in


IZJAVA: 
U ovom planu porođaja naveli smo naše želje. Prije ispunjavanja plana smo se educirali i spremni smo aktivno sudjelovati u porođaju kako bi naše želje bile ispunjene u što većoj mjeri. Svjesni smo da se porođaj može zakomplicirati i da će u tom slučaju liječnik i primalja donijeti nužne odluke. 

Unaprijed hvala na Vašoj suradnji u provođenju našeg plana porođaja. 

Mjesto i datum 

Potpis majke

 Potpis oca

----------


## sirius

Ako mene pitaš ,čini mi se  kao SF.
Barem je moje iskustvo takvo.A najdalje gdje je stigla moja doula je stubište ispred rađaone jer je šef smjene odlučio da ona ne može ući(iako muž nije bio u blizini).Pažljivo birate rodilište.

----------


## mikka

ovaj od puhice mi je nekako prijateljskiji  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja pak mislim da doula moze uci u skoro svako rodiliste, ali bez da ju se naziva doulom

evo, ja sam bila na sestrinom porodu u petrovoj
dakle, u jednom stvarno konzervativnom rodilistu

----------


## Tiwi

> ja pak mislim da doula moze uci u skoro svako rodiliste, ali bez da ju se naziva doulom
> 
> evo, ja sam bila na sestrinom porodu u petrovoj
> dakle, u jednom stvarno konzervativnom rodilistu


takoe   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Merkur je neosvojiva tvrđava.Loš izbor,možda bolje da sam izabrala Petrovu(i ovako su samo te dvije bolnice dolazile u obzir).
I ,naravno ,da pratnju ne bih nazivala pravom" funkcijom".
A i plan poroda mi je bio iznimno prijateljski nastrojen.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ja pak mislim da doula moze uci u skoro svako rodiliste, ali bez da ju se naziva doulom
> 
> evo, ja sam bila na sestrinom porodu u petrovoj
> dakle, u jednom stvarno konzervativnom rodilistu


pustili su te zbog čarobnog štapića i crvenih cipelica   :Grin:  
i prirodnog šarma - ovo mislim ozbiljno   :Grin:  
ma, u principu, ja i dalje tvrdim da oni nemaju kaj ni pustiti ni ne pustiti, treba se odlučno postaviti i sve je moguće!
Primjerice, znam par koji je došao u rodilište i rekao osoblju da ih NE ZELI BLIZU, OSIM AKO SAMI NE ODLUCE DRUGACIJE  :shock:   :Naklon:  
oni su se naravno počeli buniti, na što su dobili odgovor - "onda mi idemo!" 
ostavili su ih same, zena se porodila u čučećem polođaju sama s mužem. U BOLNICI!  :D
lutonjicin plan -   :Naklon:  
ako zvuci malo nabrijano, to je samo zbog velikih slova kojih, pretpostavljam, nije bilo u originalu? 
ha, ha, malo je ekstremno - valjda - ali to se stvarno dogodilo!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

zašto mislite da bi im na sami spomen doule proključao mozak?
ne vidim zašto bi to bio takav problem.

----------


## Lutonjica

kod mene su bila velika slova i u originalu   :Grin:  

inace se taj plan povlaci po forumu, tako da nas je puno vec imalo taj (ili njemu slican) plan na porodu

----------


## Lutonjica

> zašto mislite da bi im na sami spomen doule proključao mozak?
> ne vidim zašto bi to bio takav problem.


zato sto im se nema tko kaj mešati u njihov posao

ako si doula - onda si problem 
ako si sestra - onda si podrska koja "ne radi scene"


 :Rolling Eyes:  
bljak

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ostavili su ih same, zena se porodila u čučećem polođaju sama s mužem. U BOLNICI!  
> lutonjicin plan -  
> ako zvuci malo nabrijano, to je samo zbog velikih slova kojih, pretpostavljam, nije bilo u originalu? 
> ha, ha, malo je ekstremno - valjda - ali to se stvarno dogodilo!


edit:




> ostavili su ih same, zena se porodila u čučećem polođaju sama s mužem. U BOLNICI!
> ha, ha, malo je ekstremno - valjda - ali to se stvarno dogodilo!
> 
> lutonjicin plan -  
> ako zvuci malo nabrijano, to je samo zbog velikih slova kojih, pretpostavljam, nije bilo u originalu?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> kod mene su bila velika slova i u originalu   
> 
> inace se taj plan povlaci po forumu, tako da nas je puno vec imalo taj (ili njemu slican) plan na porodu


da, vidjela sam ga već, naravno! izvrstan je!   :Naklon:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto mislite da bi im na sami spomen doule proključao mozak?
> ne vidim zašto bi to bio takav problem.
> 
> 
> zato sto im se nema tko kaj mešati u njihov posao
> 
> ...


 da, ali cijeli smisao doule je da glumi tampon zonu izmedu rodilje i osoblja da bi se izbjeglo ometanje, dakle doula razgovara s osobljem u ime rodilje. to kaj će te netko držati za ruku neće ti baš pomoći... ne znam... ja se ne bih bojala ići otvorenih karata, počela bih recimo u varaždinu... unaprijed bih pripremila teren..

----------


## Lutonjica

gle, ti uđeš kao sestra
a kad uđeš, onda budi doula koliko hoces

problem je sto te nece ni pustiti unutra ako kazes da si doula
ali ako jednom udjes, vjeorjatno te nece tjerati van sto god radila 

ne znam jel kuzis kaj govorim?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

... obavijestila osoblje o svojim namjerama (govorim iz perspektive rodilje) to kaj bi oni vjerojatno kolutali očima i gunđali si u brk, ne bi mi naškodilo ako se ne bih morala baktati s njima, nego bi to umjesto mene činila doula. idealno bi bilo da je uz doulu prisutan i otac i da začatava osoblje pred zatvorenim vratima dok su doula i rodilja same... to je već pretjerano?   :Razz:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> problem je sto te nece ni pustiti unutra ako kazes da si doula


ali kako znaš, kad još nitko nije probao? treba to napisati u plan poroda, obrazložiti i unaprijed se dogovoriti.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ma, ne znam, mislim da je bolje objasniti i pripremiti stvari unaprijed, nego improvizirati, jer nikad ne znaš kako to može završiti...

----------


## Lutonjica

> mislim da je bolje objasniti i pripremiti stvari unaprijed


kome?
lijecnik koji zenu prati kroz trudnocu u vecini slucajeva nije na njenom porodu
primalje takodjer prvi put vidi na porodu, ne prije

s kim da se dogovori?

----------


## Lutonjica

> problem je sto te nece ni pustiti unutra ako kazes da si doula
> 			
> 		
> 
> ali kako znaš, kad još nitko nije probao? treba to napisati u plan poroda, obrazložiti i unaprijed se dogovoriti.


znamo stav osoblja o pratnji na porodu
i znam kako izgleda porod u hrvatskim bolnicama

zelim ti da sto prije budes doula u nekom hrvatskom rodilistu, da pa da vidis i osjetis kako sustav funkcionira

mozda cemo se onda bolje razumjeti   :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Slažem se sa Lutonjicom,i da  dodam još nešto...
Osoblje smatra da je pratnja na porodu tamo iskljućivo zato jer želi prisustvovati porodu bebe.Znači .dočekati bebu.Nije im jasno zašto bi netko bio na porodu kao iskljućiva  podrška rodilji. :? 
Prije svog poroda ja sam to otvoreno rekla(da želim pratnju zbog sebe),a na to mi je doktorca odgovorila:"A zašto ne povedete muža da on vidi bebu?".
I,da ,bilo kakva pratnja (koja nije muž) ovisi isključivo o dobroj volji osoblja koje se trenutno nalazi u smjeni.Tako da sam platila  određenom doktoru da mi bude na porodu taj bi dozvolio ulazak,ili da sam imala poznanstvo sa nekim u smjeni taj bi dozvolio pratnju.
Navesti ,otvoreno,da  želi doulu u pratnji koja bi bila tampon zona između rodilje i osoblja je čisti SF i odlična garancija da u ovom trenutku uđeš bez pratnje u rađaonu.

----------


## smedja

puhovi...   :Love:  
koliko god mi je iznimno simpatican tvoj optimizam, moram se sloziti sa lutonjicom i sirius... i u nekim naprednijim drzavama sto se tice doularenja bas doule ne ljube, a kod nas... 

ali, s druge strane zbilja zelim da upravo Ti budes ta koja ce se izboriti za to da doula moze legalno sa zenom i da to postane praksa  :Love: 
 ... i za plan poroda su na pocetku govorili da nema sanse pa gledajte do kuda smo stigli svi zajedno...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> zelim ti da sto prije budes doula u nekom hrvatskom rodilistu, da pa da vidis i osjetis kako sustav funkcionira


i ja to jedva čekam, i sigurna sam da ću uspjeti u tome.

smeđa, puno ti hvala na pozitivnom razmišljanju.   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*lutonjica*, znaš i sama da si mi simpatična, uvijek si mi bila,   :Love:  
molim te, prestani u svakom postu pisati rečenice (upućene meni) tipa "ne znam da li razumiješ" "ne razumijemo se" "onda ćemo se razumijeti".... koje insinuiraju da nemam pojma o čemu govorim. 
otkud ta potreba da se nekog tko je optimističan i voljan pokušati nešto promijeniti "spusti na zemlju"? kad nekog nosi val, zašto želiš biti podvodni greben? 
oprostit ćeš mi, ja razumijem dobro hrvatski, znam o čemu govorim i stojim iza toga. tvoja istina ne mora biti i moja istina...

----------


## Fidji

Pliz, nemojte lijepe stvari pokvariti spuštanjem na osobnu razinu.   :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

citirala bih nešto što sam čitala u knjizi 'Žensko tijelo, ženski um' (nažalost nije na hrvatskom, ali ako nekoga zanima može naći u toj knjizi koja je prevedena na hr u 12. poglavlju, trudnoća i porod)

[quote]Klaus and Kennell have proved in six controlled clinical trials that the presence of a female support person, known as a doula, shortens first time labour by an average of two hours, decreases the chance of a cesarian section by 50 percent, decreases the need for pain medication and epidural, helps the father or co parent participate with confidence and increases the success of breastfeeding.  *Kennell has proved that if doula labour support were routinely used, this simple step would save the health care system at least $2 billion a year in the costs of unnecessary C-sections, epidurals and sepsis workups for newborns.*  He once quipped *'If a drug were to have the same effect, it would be unethical not to use it'*.[/quote]

(ja sam dodala bold i veličinu slova jer mi se taj dio najzanimljiviji)

----------


## smedja

I prijevod  :Wink: 

Dr Klaus i Kennel dokazali su u šest kontroliranih kliničkih pokusa da nazocnost zenske osobe koja pomaze u porodjaju, poznate pod nazivom doula, skracuje prvo porodjajno doba prosjecno dva sata, smanjuje mogucnost carskog reza 50%, smanjuje potrebu za lijekovima koji ublazavaju bolove i potrebe za epiduralnom anestezijom, pomaze ocu da sudjeluje s pouzdanjem i povecava uspjeh u dojenju. Dr Kennel dokazao je da bi rutinska pomoc doule, sto je jednostavno ostvariti, zdravstvenoj skrbi ustedjela barem 2 milijarde dolara na godinu u ime troskova nepotrebnih carskih rezova, epiduralnih anestezija i lijecenja sepse u novorodjencadi. Takodjer je izjavio: "Kad bi neki lijek imao ovaj isti ucinak, bilo bi neeticki ne upotrijebiti ga."

----------


## smedja

Ima nesto o doulama i u njenoj knjizi "Mudrost majcinstva" ali o tome drugom prilikom   :Grin:

----------


## Maxime

A propos doule u Petrovoj, moj ginekolog apsolutno nije imao nista protiv da onda bude prisutna na porodu - na zalost ona na kraju nije bila na porodu (prenjela sam 10 dana i imala visoki tlak te mi je preporuceno da idem na carski - doula je nakon te odluke otputovala s obzirom da nije iz HR da bi ja na kraju ipak prirodno rodila   :Grin:  ). Odbila sam drip, zamolila dvije babice da se maknu iz boksa jer su mi smetale, nitko mi  nista nije zamjerio ...

Hocu reci da nista nije nemoguce i da nisu svi ginekolozi isti - treba razgovarati unaprijed i vidjeti da li se moze postici dogovor s kojima su i rodilja i ljecnici zadovoljni ... S negativnim stavom se nista nece postici   :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> treba razgovarati unaprijed i vidjeti da li se moze postici dogovor s kojima su i rodilja i ljecnici zadovoljni ... S negativnim stavom se nista nece postici


 upravo tako i ja razmišljam!
*Maxime*  :Heart:

----------


## mina30

> evo baš sam jučer čula da je u Vinogradskoj uz jednu ženu na porodu bila njena sestra blizanka  ,uopće nisu pravili problem
> 
> nisu imale nikakve veze i poznanstva,samo su rekle da nema tko biti s njom i dopustili su
> 
> eto,podatak za doularenje


Evo ja cu odabrati onu koja mi najvise slici pa cu je prodavati pod sestru blizanku   :Laughing:  
jos razmatram opcije, najradije bih ipak kod kuce

----------


## mina30

> Dakle, doula je meni bila ... pokušaam naći prave riječi... 
> ovako, netko tko me slušao kad sam pričala da samu sebe zabavim,
> netko tko sluša moja trabunjanja i glupiranja između trudova
> netko tko mi dodaje vode kad sam žedna
> netko na kog se naslanjam kad me jako boli ili primam oko vrata kad se prepuštam trudu
> netko za koga se primim kad gubim snagu
> netko tko je tu i kad šutim i zatvorim oči
> ... i tako..


Ovako je meni bio mm   :Heart:  S obzirom da je zelio biti sa mnom na prvom porodu i s obzirom da je bio ukljucen i prvu i sada u drugu trudnocu nemam srca reci mu ne ide sa mnom na porod jer on na to racuna, i zeli vidjeti nase dijete kad se rodi. Ali kao sto je netko napisao nije se uspio izboriti za mene kao sto bi to to sigurno netko strucan, najvise zbog neznanja. Morala sam sama objasnjavati da ne zelim nikakve lijekove, drip i potpisivati nekave formulare u trudovima, valjda da odbijam te postupke. Nakraju mi je dok ipak probusio vodenjak sto isto nisam htjela. I da rekla sam sestri da ga zelim odmah podojiti, a ona meni moze cim ka okupa i onda ga je odnijela, kravetina  :Evil or Very Mad: 
S obzirom da zivim blizu Vinogradske a tamo i spadam (a imam i vezu), planiram ostati sto duze kod kuce, recimo do otvorenih 6-7cm, medjutim to nikako ne mogu znati sama a ni mm vjerojatno. Zanima me mogu li imati doulu sto duze kod kuce i da li mi doula moze reci kad je taj zadnji tren kad bi recimo krenula u bolnicu. Tj da li doula moze vidjeti koliko sam otvorena? Cime se to uopce mjeri, sa sublerom ili nekim ravnalom?  :Laughing:  Zadnji put sam usla u bolnicu kad su mi trudovi bili na tri minute a bila sam otvorena 4cm, sve skupa je trajalo 3 sata. Nije puno za prvi porod, ali je puno za boravak u bolnici jer su mi se trudovi nakraju usporili.

----------


## srecica

> Zanima me mogu li imati doulu sto duze kod kuce i da li mi doula moze reci kad je taj zadnji tren kad bi recimo krenula u bolnicu. Tj da li doula moze vidjeti koliko sam otvorena? Cime se to uopce mjeri, sa sublerom ili nekim ravnalom?


Mozes imati doulu doma i moze ti dati savjet kada krenuti u bolnici.
Otvorenost lijecnici/primalje mjere prstima ... mislim da te moze i doula pregledati ali ona je tu da ti da podrsku i da bude sve sto tebi treba, lako za centimetre i brojeve.

----------


## marta

Doule su medicinske laikinje i NE TREBAJU pregledavati rodilje. To se kosi s koncepcijom doularenja.

----------


## Poslid

Doula sluša TEBE. 
TI si ta koja ćeš reći: sad želim ići u bolnicu.
Ona je TEBI podrška.

----------


## VedranaV

Osim toga, otvoriti se možeš naglo u kratko vrijeme, otvorenost uopće nije pouzdan parametar za određivanje kada će se ići. Žene mogu biti i skoro potpuno otvorene nekoliko sati. Ono kako se osjećaš i ponašaš je pravo mjerilo, a to ti najbolje sama znaš.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

Doula moze procijeniti kad je krajnji trenutak za odlazak u bolnicu, a centimatri zaista nisu pokazatelj, jer porod se moze oduljiti i kad je cerviks potpuno otvoren - ako se rodilju uznemiri. Tipicno ponasanje koje ukazuje na ulazak u tranziciju se moze lako prepoznati.

----------


## mina30

Hvala cure, jedna nedoumica manje. Jedno sam rodila, vjerujem da cu za drugo ipak vise znati i bolje procjeniti kad je krajnji cas da odem u bolnicu   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Hvala cure, jedna nedoumica manje. Jedno sam rodila, vjerujem da cu za drugo ipak vise znati i bolje procjeniti kad je krajnji cas da odem u bolnicu


Evo, ja sam, na primjer, točno znala čak i ako prvi put uopće nisam imala nikakvu kontrolu nad svojim porodom, pa sam se brinula hoću li prepoznati da je to "to". I znala sam, stvarno točno, stigla sam možda oko sat vremena prije izgona (koji bi možda bio i prije da me u bolnici nisu zblenuli pitanjima i pregledima taman kad sam se "ufurala".) Vjerujem da ćeš i ti   :Love:  A još je bolje ako imaš znalačku i voljenu podršku.   :Heart:   svim doulama.

----------


## stud.muca

Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...  :Love:

----------


## sirius

> Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
> Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...


Mislila sam na vas.Čestitam.Drago mi je da si uspjela  imati miran porod.
Čestitke ostatku obitelji i velikom bratu.

----------


## Fidji

> Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
> Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...


Bravo!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
> Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...


  :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
> Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...


prekrasno! cestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

:Heart:  
Drago mi je da sam mogla pomoći   :Smile: . Nije bilo puno mudrosti s moje strane, samo se čim više potruditi da ti i tvoje dijete možete napraviti svoje sa što manje straha i uznemiravanja i što više mira i ljubavi. Meni je bilo prekrasno, hvala i tebi puno  :Love:  !

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> Svim trudnicama koje bi htjele uz sebe doulu na porodu, mogu od sveg srca preporučiti VedranuV koja je meni bila doula...Vedrana mi je osigurala miran i neuznemiravajući porod, koji je zbog toga bio gotov za dva sata...da nije bilo nje, vjerujem da bi trajalo znatno duže...
> Vedrana od srca ti hvala, moje djetešce je danas sretno i zadovoljno jer je na svijet došlo onako kao smo samo poželjeti mogli...bez nepotrebnih lijekova, pregleda, buke, strke i zbrke... u miru i tišini...


Baš mi je drago radi tebe   :Love:  i žao mi je što Vedrana nije uspjela biti na porodu mojeg zlata, a trebala je. No svakako ju i  ja preporučam kao smirenu , strpljivu i iznimno educiranu osobu. Kad sam bila u tzv. transferu čula sam se s njom preko moba i mogu reči da i onaj trenutak tišine, a znaš da je netko ipak bar malo tu s tobom, mi je puno značio. Sami razgovori u ranijem razdoblju i neke "upute" su mi puno pomogle da u onim bolovima (a bili su  glj... :shock: ) izdržim koliko god mogu. 
I imala sam porod zbilja za poželjet bez obzira na samoću. A da ne kažem koliko sam bila sigurnija sama u sebe i svoje tijelo nakon razgovora s nekim ko zna kako reagirati i kojim savjetom na to "što ti želiš"! 

Hvala Vedrana na potpori bez obzira što nisi bila sa mnom u boxu.

A kad me došla posjetiti u bolnicu tak mi je bilo milo oko srca!!   :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

Hvala Sandra  :Smile: ! Žao mi je što nisam mogla biti s tobom, a opet, toliko toga neobičnog se poklopilo u vezi toga tko će biti s tobom na porodu, a ti si toliko toga znala i tako si smirena i samosvjesna, da si mislim da je možda iz nekog razloga trebalo biti tako kako je bilo, tj. da je možda na kraju i bolje da je tako ispalo. Ne znam. Ljubi dijete  :Love:  !

----------


## kljucic

Evo, opet sam trudna pa....porod u VŽ-u, pokušaj drugi. Nadam se da neće trebati "treća sreća".
Dakle, traži se doula za jedan VBAC u VŽ-u   :Smile:  Termin: 12.12. Nadajmo se da neće bit mećava   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Ja bih rado  :Smile: . Pošaljem ti kontakt na pp.

----------


## Thlaspi

hm... kad ovo čitam ponovo razmišljam o douli...
isto bi voljela VBAC, termin je 4.1. no ne znam kak to funkcionira s tvrdoglavim osobama?  :Smile:  
hoću reći, imam pomalo tešku narav i ne znam koliko bi slušala ičije savjete... ne znam... voljela bi razgovarati s bilo kojom od vas doula da se čisto malo informiram...

----------


## Maja

Thlaspi, javi mi se ako želiš, kontakt imaš  :Smile:

----------


## tashana

Baš me raduje što pišete o ovom, pri put čujem za doule. Evo ja se spremam roditi svoje drugo dijete i maštam o porodu na stolcu, a za to treba dovesti partnera, tako su mi rekli. Jako sam se razočarala jer nemam partnera, solo sam, ali mama želi bit sa mnom na porodu, ako je puste unutra. U Zadru smo, tako da se nadam da bi je mogli pustiti, moglo bi se reći da imamo nekakve vezice... Koristilo bi mi da mi se javi još netko iz Zadra tko je već  probao to ili nešto slično

----------


## kunigunda

Drage moje, 

Nevjerojatno me odusevilo vidjeti koliko vas je doula u Hrvatskoj. Prekrasne ste i radite predivan posao! Hvala vam.

Ja sam provela vecinu trudnoce putujuci ili u VB (MM i ja smo slobodnjaci), a zelim roditi u Zagrebu. MM je zaista divan i zeli biti prisutan svemu i od sto vece pomoci, ali je svjestan da zbog neznanja hrvatkog mozda nece moci biti onakva pomoc kakvu bi ja trebala (u komunikaciji sa zdravstvenim osobljem). Oboje zelimo sto manje invazivan porod i za mene i za dijete, i totalno mi se svidja ideja ostanka doma sto dulje (znam da se tako radi u VB i funkcionira odlicno) i sto kraceg ostanka u bolnici. 

Ukratko, mislim da bi doula bila velika pomoc i meni i M ! Termin mi je 12.02 i zasad favoriziram SD kao bolnicu...

Ako je koja od vas slobodna bila bi zahvalna kad bi mi se javile. Bez obaveza...ako kliknemo super, ako ne, super!

----------


## VedranaV

Javljam se  :Smile: . Pošaljem ti kontakt podatke na pp pa se vidimo.

----------


## Tončica007

Joj kad bi samo ja našla jednu doulicu za sebe, živim u Vukovaru a na porod bi u Osijek na stolčić, jedna doula bi mi dobro došla da bude uz mene na porodu...  Imate li kakvo riješenje i za mene?

Termin je 17.02.2010.  :D

----------


## jurisnik

I ja bi rado imala nekog uz sebe na porodu. 
Na prvi muža nisu pustili jer je bila sezona gripe, a na ovom ne može biti jer je u misiji.
Ali moj termin je za 10 dana (31.12.2009.) pa mislim da sam malo prekasno vidjela ovu temu.

----------


## sundrops

jurisnik, nikad nije kasno :Smile: 
probaj koju doulu kontaktirati na pp...

----------


## Svea

jurisnik... dobra pranja može biti i prijateljica koja je već rodila, topla, mirna, draga osoba koju inače voliš i imaš puno povjerenja u nju. I koja te naravno potpuno podržava u tome da dobiješ porod kakav želiš. 
Imaš li koga takvog u blizini???

----------


## Ninči

Eto cure, da vam napišem da si tko god može povede nekoga na porod....bilo doulu, bilo supruga. Na ovaj drugi porod nisam mogla povesti nikoga jer je bilo zabranjeno zbog gripe, ali sam se još jednom uvjerila koliko znači kad je netko s tobom u onoj hladnoj rađaonici naših državnih bolnica  :Sad:  Žalosno je da kad sam pričala sa curama koje su samnom ležale- sve mi smo u nekom trenutku molile osoblje bolnice da nas barem na trenutak uhvate za ruku. Moram reći da je malo takvih koji su nam htjeli pružiti taj "luksuz"  :Sad:  

Čak smo se i smijale jednoj curi koja je pričala kako je čistačicu počela moliti da joj da ruku, a žena joj pomalo tužno rekla "Pa ne mogu, prljave su mi ruke!". Naravno da nije smiješno, nego tužno. 

Sve u svemu- posao doule je i više nego plemenit i nadam se da će to danas-sutra postati zanimanje, a ne samo volontiranje!

----------


## Svea

Ninči, potpisujem!

----------


## Tončica007

Ima li koja doula za Osijek?

----------


## jurisnik

> jurisnik, nikad nije kasno
> probaj koju doulu kontaktirati na pp...


Imaš pravo, nije kasno. Stupile smo u kontakt.   :Smile:  




> jurisnik... dobra pranja može biti i prijateljica koja je već rodila, topla, mirna, draga osoba koju inače voliš i imaš puno povjerenja u nju. I koja te naravno potpuno podržava u tome da dobiješ porod kakav želiš. 
> Imaš li koga takvog u blizini???


Nažalost ne. Nekima uopće ne smetaju nikakve intervencije u porodu, neke imaju malu djecu pa ne bi ni mogle priskočiti.
A treće, i najvažnije, nitko nije ni izrazio neku volju da bi bio sa mnom (nisam direktno nikog pitala ali se kuži iz razgovora).

----------


## lasada

Ne tražim doulu ali sam tražila takve teme o porodu i slično i sve ih poslala mailom svojoj dragoj prijateljici /Larinoj kumi koja treba roditi 01.01.2010. a možda i ranije jer tako se osjeća, baš smo danas 20-tak minuta pričale kako se osjeća. Naime, Danijela je ´85. godište, udana je ali nažalost kao dijete je ostala bez roditelja zbog bolesti su umrli. Njen suprug radi, odselili u Zagreb prije 2 godine trbuhom za kruhom iz Like, podstanari su, konačno se dogovorili da joj dođe kad rodi od supruga majka /svekrva, ali njih dvije se baš i ne poznaju. Ja je tješim da će joj svaka pomoć dobro doći. Da sam barem blizu, i da je barem Lara starija da joj ja mogu doći u pomoć u Zagreb. Al nije tako i pomažem joj savjetima jer znam da se boji jer mi je priznala, mada je i hrabra, to joj je prva trudnoća.
Pomišljala sam da joj dogovorim neku doulu ali sam se kasno sjetila i nisam sigurna da bi ona to sada pri kraju htjela / prihvatila dok je porod skoro već tu. Poželim da je barem situacija drugačija. Naposljetku dogovorile smo se čuti se telefonom u svakom trenutku kad će zatrebati pomoć i savjet   :Saint: 
A i naravno rodin telefon za sve savjete.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2746




> *Javno predavanje dr. Michela Odenta u Zagrebu*
> 
> Pozivamo vas na javno predavanje dr. Michela Odenta na temu _
> Preporod rađanja: Može li naše društvo preživjeti rađanje bez hormona ljubavi?_
> Predavanje će se održati u* Europskom domu, Jurišićeva 1/1, Zagreb, 
> u četvrtak 21. siječnja 2010.,* s početkom *u 18 sati*. 
> *Ulaz je besplatan*. 
> Osiguran je *prijevod* predavanja s engleskog na hrvatski jezik.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Trebam doulu za Zadar, termin je 28.6. pa ima još vremena. Čini mi se da sam vidjela da je Marta jedina na tom području?

----------


## Solange13

Drage Doule,
evo i ja tražim jednu od vas.
Ja sam iz Rijeke, porod će biti u Postojni, nadam se oko 15.4. Zašto "nadam se"? jer bi onda bio u pitanju VBAC, što ja naime želim.
Prvi porod je bio dakle, carski, s time da nisam osjetila što su to trudovi, i prirodan porod, rodila sam sa 38 tj.
A malo o meni.... mamica koja obožava svoje dijete, još uvijek uspješno doji (dijete 2 i kusur godina, trudna 32 tjedna), voli prirodna rješenja za sve- ishrana, medicina (homeopatija, Bachove kapi, kvantna medicina), hm, vakcino-skeptik ( :Grin: )
Naravno, najveća želja bi mi bila roditi doma, uz placenta encapsulation, i te neke stvari, ali tu želju ovaj puta neću pokušati ostvariti. Na pregledu u Postojni pokušat ću dogovoriti maksimum uvjeta koji mi odgovaraju, i vjerujem da ću barem donekle uspjeti u tome, jer s njima imam jedan lijep odnos. To bi značilo, babica po izboru (sklonija Odent, Gaskin objašnjenjima, ili barem poštivanju rodiljinih želja...), prigušeno svjetlo i glasovi, da nas se ne smeta, po želji korištenje kade, papanje, šetnjica... Muž će vjerovatno biti tamo negdje, ako ne baš u sobi. U svakom slučaju, onako kako osjetimo da je bolje za tijek poroda, a zasad mi je rano o tome govoriti, iako sam pročitala različite stavove, i svi imaju smisla, na svoj način. Eto, treba samo vidjeti kakvi smo nas dvoje ljudi, ne želimo suviše adrenalina tamo.  :Smile: 
S obzirom da sam svjesna da sam u Ri, a porod u Postojni, itd.... što se doularenja tiče, bila bih sretna i da imam s kime popričati, dakle s nekim tko barem približno dijeli moje stavove, a svakako s nekim tko ima iskustvo što prirodnijeg poroda, a što ja nažalost nemam.
Ako je netko zainteresiran biti moja doula, u bilo kakvom opsegu, molim vas pišite mi na pm- gdje ste, kakvih ste mogućnosti-pogotovo ako smo malo dalje... naravno, bilo bi presavršeno kad bi jedna od vas bila sa mnom i na porodu.  :Heart:  :Heart:  
Pitajte štogod vas zanima, pišite o sebi ono što mislite da bi mene moglo zanimati, odnosno što god želite reći o sebi, i mislite da je važno ili zanimljivo. Šaljem vam puno poljubaca, i jako sam sretna što postojite, pa imala ja na porodu doulu ili ne.  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

Šaljem ti pp - pa ako ne nađeš nikoga bliže tebi, nisam predaleko - u Puli.

----------


## cokolina

> Ima li koja doula za Osijek?



zasto nitko ne odgovara na ovo, toncica je vec 2. puta pitala? nije Osijek na kraj svijeta.
mene takodjer ovo jako zanima. tko zna, jednog dana..trebat ce mi.

----------


## kailash

Možda nitko ne odgovara jer nema u Osijeku nijedna doula trenutno?
A možda nitko nije vidio, pa će sad kad se tema opet podigne...

----------


## kailash

> zasto nitko ne odgovara na ovo, toncica je vec 2. puta pitala? nije Osijek na kraj svijeta.
> mene takodjer ovo jako zanima. tko zna, jednog dana..trebat ce mi.


vidim da je Tončica rodila a mi tu razglabamo...u svakom slučaju jedna žena iz Osijeka je sigurno prošla Paramanadoula seminar no ona je jednom nogom u ZG (sele) no ponekad ja dolazim u OS pa ako se potrefi da nekom treba dok sam tamo...zašto ne

----------


## cokolina

> vidim da je Tončica rodila a mi tu razglabamo...u svakom slučaju jedna žena iz Osijeka je sigurno prošla Paramanadoula seminar no ona je jednom nogom u ZG (sele) no ponekad ja dolazim u OS pa ako se potrefi da nekom treba dok sam tamo...zašto ne


 ja sam mislila da vi mozete doci bilo gdje u Hr, po dogovoru, cak se i Makedonija spominjala. ne znam kako je sad Osijek problem, pogotovo jer je nase rodiliste liberalnije i ne predstavlja tvrd orah. mozda nije izazov?

----------


## sirius

> ja sam mislila da vi mozete doci bilo gdje u Hr, po dogovoru, cak se i Makedonija spominjala. ne znam kako je sad Osijek problem, pogotovo jer je nase rodiliste liberalnije i ne predstavlja tvrd orah. mozda nije izazov?


Mislim da je puno zgodnije kad je netko iz okolice. Većina cura koje se time bave su majke (većinom male djece) i sve to rade na dobrovoljnoj bazi. Kako u slučaju poroda treba biti spreman otići do žene u svako doba dana ili noći nekoliko stotinjaka kilometara vožnje baš nije praktično ...tako da je puno bolje imati nekoga u neposrednoj blizini.
Osim toga bilo bi poželjno da se trudnica i doula upoznaju prije ,te da _obostrano kliknu_.
Naravno da Osijek nije na kraj svijeta, ali možda nema trenutno nikog u blizini tko je spreman...Što se tiče rodilišta, tvrd ili ne tvrd orah, viđale su naše doule i tvrđe. Događalo se nekima da ih nisu niti pustili u rađaonu, ali potpora koju su pružale tokom trudnoće znaći jako puno.

----------


## kailash

Baš me zanima ovaj dio o Makedoniji...

No, kao što sirius reče, poželjno je barem nekoliko susreta prije poroda a to nije praktično ako živimo na 700 km udaljenosti. Osobito ne bih mogla reći da ću stići na porod ako imam do mjesta poroda više od 150 km vožnje...

Ne radi se o tome da je ovaj ili onaj grad problem niti ovo ili ono rodilište nego puno "plići" tj praktični razlozi.

----------


## sirius

> Baš me zanima ovaj dio o Makedoniji...
> 
> No, kao što sirius reče, poželjno je barem nekoliko susreta prije poroda a to nije praktično ako živimo na 700 km udaljenosti. Osobito ne bih mogla reći da ću stići na porod ako imam do mjesta poroda više od 150 km vožnje...
> 
> Ne radi se o tome da je ovaj ili onaj grad problem niti ovo ili ono rodilište nego puno "plići" tj praktični razlozi.


Arkana10 je pisala da bi rado došla u Hr u nečiju kupaonicu ili da netko svrati do nje u Makedoniju , ali u šaljivom i prijateljskom smislu , a ne ozbiljno . Ima tema http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/407...kod-kuce/page2

----------


## cokolina

> Arkana10 je pisala da bi rado došla u Hr u nečiju kupaonicu ili da netko svrati do nje u Makedoniju , ali u šaljivom i prijateljskom smislu , a ne ozbiljno . Ima tema http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/407...kod-kuce/page2


meni to nije djelovalo kao na saljivoj bazi, evo procitajte tu:


Maja prvotno napisa
svašta se može dogovoriti   
(oduvijek sam *željela u makedoniju*)
Maja da znas da sam* ovo shvatila kao dogovoreno*.  
***
MamaJu hvala ti sto si ljepo objasnila. Ja uistinu puno istrazujem na temu doule i vidim da je Ina May Gaskin na 30 god. sa zavrsenim fakultetom odlucila napustiti sve i postati primalja.
Ja si kazem imam 30, imam doktorat, zavrsila puno toga u profesiji, jos da zatrudnim i rodim, da imam licno iskustvo i da mogu maksimalno da se posvetim i mogu poceti misliti o sebi na temi doula.

----------


## cokolina

> Osobito ne bih mogla reći da ću stići na porod ako imam do mjesta poroda više od 150 km vožnje....


a sto ako trudnica ima dogovoreno inducirani porod, dakle zna koji tocno dan mora doci. ok, znam da onda tu nema puno izbora oko toga sto ona zeli, sto ne zeli da joj se radi na induciranom, ali opet se mogu neke stvari postici, pogotovo onaj dio nakon poroda? to me zanima

----------


## kailash

Tema u kojoj se priča o Makedoniji nije bila doularenje - zato sam bila zbunjena o kakvoj je Makedoniji riječ...i zaista je bila u šaljivom tonu (poznajem osobe koje su tamo pisale o tome  :Wink: ). Ako pričamo o temi koju je sirius linkala.

Glede induciranog poroda, dogovorene indukcije za određeni datum...hm, to općenito baš i nije dobra ideja no ako je to ono što je žena odlučila, bila bih uz nju (naravno).

----------


## cokolina

> Tema u kojoj se priča o Makedoniji nije bila doularenje - zato sam bila zbunjena o kakvoj je Makedoniji riječ...i zaista je bila u šaljivom tonu (poznajem osobe koje su tamo pisale o tome ). Ako pričamo o temi koju je sirius linkala.
> 
> Glede induciranog poroda, dogovorene indukcije za određeni datum...hm, to općenito baš i nije dobra ideja no ako je to ono što je žena odlučila, bila bih uz nju (naravno).


 joj, pa nisam mislila da to zena odluci, nego doktori, naravno, meni su bili dogovorili datum kad da dodjem jer sam prsla termin par dana!!! mos mislit! nisam dosla, uhvatili me prirodni trudovi, na srecu.

zato pitam ako doktori odluce taj famozni inducirani, da li bi netko od doula mogao doci? ako se naravno MORA ici u bolnicu po odluci doktora. nije mi ni na kraj pametii bilo da zena o tom odlucuje.

----------


## kailash

Sorry, krivo sam se izrazila, htjela sam reći ako žena pristane na taj prijedlog dr-a (u tom smislu ako ona sama tako odluči), bila bih uz nju, zašto ne.

----------


## sirius

> joj, pa nisam mislila da to zena odluci, nego doktori, naravno, meni su bili dogovorili datum kad da dodjem jer sam prsla termin par dana!!! mos mislit! nisam dosla, uhvatili me prirodni trudovi, na srecu.
> 
> zato pitam ako doktori odluce taj famozni inducirani, da li bi netko od doula mogao doci? ako se naravno MORA ici u bolnicu po odluci doktora. nije mi ni na kraj pametii bilo da zena o tom odlucuje.


 Zapravo žena bi trebala odlučiti i onda kad doktori preporuče.
Čak i u slučaju da se potpuno drugima prepusti odlučivanje vjerujem da bi bilo ugodno i korisno imati uz sebe nekog smirenog .
 Kako ti zamišljaš ulogu doule u svjoj trudnoći i porodu? Ovako , u teoriji , što bi očekivala od nje i vašeg odnosa?

----------


## cokolina

posto sam imala napisan plan poroda na prvom porodu, ..u slijedecoj trudnoci planiram da ga zajedno prodjem s njom, da ga obadvije razumijemo i da mi ona pomogne da se taj plan sprovede koliko je god moguce. da mi da neke prijedloge dok lezim na krevetu, naprimjer, kako se pomaknuti u bolji polozaj, o cem razmisljati dok me spopadaju trudovi, savjetovati me sto bi bilo dobro uciniti ukoliko dodje do nekih komplikacija i slicno... razgovarati s dr u moje ime ako neso treba dogovoriti. bodriti me da izdrzim. pomoci mi da se opustim, itd....razumijes?

----------


## anchi

Planiram VBAC u Varaždinu. Jelka je pristala biti moja doula :Love: . Termin  je krajem kolovoza pa mi treba back-up doula za slučaj da Jelka ne bude mogla. Ima li zainteresiranih? Plan mi je nakon početnih trudova krenuti u VŽ i tamo iznajmiti sobu u hotelu te odrađivati trudove dok ne dođem pred sam izgon. Meni je jako važna mirna i tiha atmosfera. Bolnička atmosfera i užurbanost mi je koma, odmah mi se gase svi mehanizmi.

----------


## VedranaV

Ja nažalost ne mogu tada  :Sad: .

----------


## Fae

Eto da se i ja predbilježim za jednu tetu doulu  :Grin: 
Termin mi je 22.08.,a dvoumim se između VŽ i SD.....
Primam predbilježbe  :Grin:

----------


## Katarina Levatic

Evo ja sam doula iz Varaždina i upravo se ovih dana (trudnica je otvorena 2cm) spremam na prvo doularenje i neizmjerno se radujem... mogu podjeliti svoje dojmove nakon poroda... i vrlo rado bi bila doula ili back-up doula drugim zainteresiranim trudnicama...  :Smile:

----------


## anchi

> Evo ja sam doula iz Varaždina i upravo se ovih dana (trudnica je otvorena 2cm) spremam na prvo doularenje i neizmjerno se radujem... mogu podjeliti svoje dojmove nakon poroda... i vrlo rado bi bila doula ili back-up doula drugim zainteresiranim trudnicama...


Ja te odmah rezerviram kao back-up doulu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Arya

> Ja si kazem imam 30, imam doktorat, zavrsila puno toga u profesiji, jos da zatrudnim i rodim, da imam licno iskustvo i da mogu maksimalno da se posvetim i mogu poceti misliti o sebi na temi doula.


tako i ja... samo nemam doktorat :D... ali voljela bih jednom biti doula. za sada još ne jer mislim da je neprocjenjivo da doula ima vlastito iskustvo poroda. osjećam se nespremnom biti doula nekome, a da sama nisam rodila (iako kažu da to ne mora imati veze). pohađala sam paramana doula i voljela bih i sama imati doulu na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## cokolina

hm, samo nisam ja ovo napisala... :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> hm, samo nisam ja ovo napisala...


Nego *Arkana10*.  :Grin:  Ti si citirala, ali bez navodnih znakova.
Arya, pozdrav!  :Smile:

----------


## Arya

dutka_lutka, pozdrav   :Wink:   :Grin: 
baš sam mislila na tebe ovih dana  :Smile: 

ispričavam se, cokolina  :Smile: 
nisam uopce skuzila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

evo i ja se javljam za doularenje ili back up doularenje  :Smile: 
fae, nažalost sam na moru u to vrijeme

----------


## ivarica

jel vi to doularenje naplacujete?

----------


## Katarina Levatic

Ancie primljeno na znanje... čujemo se još kasnije oko detalja... sad sam vidjela tvoje upozorenje... genijalno... to je nekako i moj moto  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

prijavila sam ovaj topik admini(ca)ma da vide jel to protivno pravilima foruma

----------


## Katarina Levatic

A zašto bi bilo?

----------


## puntica

> A zašto bi bilo?


možda zbog ovoga  :Unsure: 



> 6. *Zabranjuje se komercijalno oglašavanje bez odobrenja administratora* otvaranjem topica, uključivanjem u postojeće topice, postavljanjem linkova u potpis ili profil. Izuzetak je podforum Forumska burza gdje je korisnicima foruma (koji ispunjavaju uvjete) dopušteno oglašavanje ponude i potražnje rabljenih artikala.

----------


## Lutonjica

> jel vi to doularenje naplacujete?


mislim da većina ovdje ne naplaćuje
piše čak negdje ranije

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> prijavila sam ovaj topik admini(ca)ma da vide jel to protivno pravilima foruma


samo pazi da ne bi slučajno prijavila 2x
mam buš po nosu dobila
da ti se ne desi što i meni, kada prijaviš neki post, nećeš dobit nikakvu obavijest da si to napravila
pa nemoj misliti da prijava nije otišla
pa je ponoviti
admini su jako ljuti na to

----------


## kljucic

Ma kakvo naplaćivanje. 
Mogu li doule, molim vas, objasniti zašto se to van Hrvatske naplaćuje, tj. kako postati profesionalna doula. Mislim da u RH to još nije regulirano i da toga nema.

----------


## srecica

U Velikoj Britaniji npr. postoji Udruga ili CEH doula i one imaju odredene cijene za naplatu svojih usluga. 
http://www.britishdoulas.com/ 
http://www.doula.org.uk/
http://www.doula.org.uk/content/duk/..._the_Costs.asp

U Hrvatskoj to trenutno ne postoji.

----------


## kailash

Samo bih htjela naglasiti - da ne bude nejasnoća - mi koje se ovdje nudimo  radimo volonterski. U protivnom se ne bismo na ovakav način oglašavale. Ukoliko će u budućnosti doula postati profesija, naravno da će to mijenjati na stvari, međutim čak i u zemljama gdje to jest zanimanje, puno žena volontira.

----------


## In love

> Ma kakvo naplaćivanje. 
> Mogu li doule, molim vas, objasniti zašto se to van Hrvatske naplaćuje, tj. kako postati profesionalna doula. Mislim da u RH to još nije regulirano i da toga nema.


Van Hrvatske možeš polaziti tečajeve za doule, koje sam financiraš i onda si doula sa certifikatom, koja može otvoriti obrt te slobodno naplačivati svoje usluge. Jedna takva organizacija, preko koje možeš to napraviti je i www.dona.org  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Van Hrvatske možeš polaziti tečajeve za doule, koje sam financiraš i onda si doula sa certifikatom, koja može otvoriti obrt te slobodno naplačivati svoje usluge. Jedna takva organizacija, preko koje možeš to napraviti je i www.dona.org


Samo da naglasim da smo i mi u Zg, u organizaciji Rode, imale tečaj za doule, same smo platile tečaj, a dobile smo i certifikat. Za ovo dalje se, pretpostavljam, treba potruditi.

----------


## anchie76

Kako god bilo, NIJE DOZVOLJENO naplaćivanje ukoliko koristite forum za pronalazak trudnica za doularenje  :Smile:

----------


## gorka

sad tek vidim da je podrucje Slavonije "problematicno" po pitanju doula, pa se javljam volonterski  :Wink:  Uvjerenja sam da doula i rodilja moraju imati izgraden odredeni odnos i da doula mora znati kako rodilja "dise" po pitanju nekih stvari, pa vas samo molim da ne zovete u zadnji cas, sve ostalo moze  :Grin:  

imam gdje biti i nije mi problem putovati (auto na raspolaganju) A mogu dobiti i slobodan(e) dan(e)

----------


## cokolina

o dobro je to znati, gorka!

----------


## rioss

jedno pitanje, ustvari dva 
*dali babica moze biti istovremeno i doula*- ako recimo ima dovoljno babica na broj rodilja?
i drugo pitanje; sto tocno doula radi osim sto je moralna podrska rodilji? masira, dodaje casu vode, brise celo
sta radi u toku samog poroda?
nemojte svatiti moj post kao sprdnju, stvarno me zanima

----------


## Saradadevii

> dali babica moze biti istovremeno i doula- ako recimo ima dovoljno babica na broj rodilja?


Moze. To bi bio nekakav ideal.
Pojasnjenje uz izvadak iz teksta 
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2232

Dr. Michel Odent: Doula - prekretnica u povijesti rađanja

*Fenomen doule*

U takvom kontekstu rađanja, iznenada se u Velikoj Britaniji pojavljuje i razvija koncept doule. Idealno, doula je i sama rodila bez ikakvih lijekova i bez intervencija; ona je iskusna majka ili baka. Sve više i više mladih žena osjeća da sa sadašnjim sustavom nešto nije u redu. Susreću se s nizom primalja tijekom trudnoće, u skrbi su jedne ili više smjena primalja tijekom poroda i obično susreću ponovno novu primalju tijekom poslijeporođajne skrbi. *S druge strane, žene osjećaju potrebu oslanjanja na samo jedan majčinski lik tijekom trudnoće, porođaja i babinja. Zbog mnogih razloga koji su specifični za vrijeme u kojem živimo, mnoge žene ne žele ili se ne mogu osloniti na vlastitu majku. S druge strane, određen broj majki i baka osjećaju da mogu pomoći neiskusnim ženama.* Vrijeme je zrelo za "rođenje" doule.
Fenomen doule je provokativan *jer se pojavljuje kao preporod "autentičnog" primaljstva,* ali se izražava kroz žene laike različitih generacija. On je neočekivan izražaj mnogobrojnih najdubljih potreba trudnice, rodilje i dojilje. Zanimljivo je da su se doule prvo pojavile u Sjedinjenim Američkim Državama, zemlji u kojoj su primalje gotovo potpuno nestale. Taj fenomen se sada javlja i u drugim zemljama gdje primalje još djeluju, ali je njihova uloga drastično izmijenjena protokolima i regulacijama povezanima s industrijalizacijom porodništva.

Razlog zbog kojeg postoje doule i autentične primalje općenito, može se tumačiti iz perspektive fiziologa. Govoreći jezikom ove vrste znanstvenika koji proučava tjelesne funkcije, jednostavno je objasniti zbog čega i kako određene situacije mogu omesti proces rađanja. Takva je, na primjer, situacija u kojoj žena koja rađa osjeća da je pod nadzorom, situacija koja teži tome da aktivira dio njezinog mozga (neokorteks) koji bi, tijekom poroda, trebao biti neaktivan. Drugim riječima, *privatnost je temeljna potreba u procesu rađanja*. Proces rađanja također ometa bilo koja situacija u kojoj dolazi do otpuštanja hormona iz porodice adrenalina. To znači da je *osjećaj sigurnosti još jedna od temeljnih potreba žene koja rađa*. Fiziološka perspektiva pomaže nam u razumijevanju toga da su žene diljem svijeta i tijekom vremena uvijek težile rađati u blizini svojih majki ili u blizini neke iskusne majke ili bake. To nam pomaže da shvatimo ulogu doule kao majčinskog lika. U idealnom slučaju čovjek se u prisustvu svoje majke osjeća sigurno, nepromatrano i neprosuđivano.

*Kako postati informirana doula*
Žene koje žele postati doule ne trebaju nikakvu posebnu obuku. Sama činjenica da su majke već im daje dovoljno stručnosti. Međutim, potrebne su im informacije kako bi se mlade žene uz njih osjećale sigurnije. Moraju biti u mogućnosti razgovarati o "vrućim temama" kao što su, na primjer, učestali ultrazvučni pregledi tijekom trudnoće ili rana višestruka cijepljenja. Moraju biti u mogućnosti prenijeti osnovne informacije o trudnoći, rađanju i dojenju. Informativni tečaj za doule trebao bi uključivati i program o prvoj pomoći u porodništvu. Tijekom trudnoće, određene su situacije toliko rijetke da postoji opasnost da se o njima stvori stav da su to samo poglavlja iz priručnika i sadržaj ispitnih pitanja te da se na njih u stvarnom životu potpuno zaboravi. Dobra doula mora znati sve o njima.

Doula je izvorno grčka riječ. U stvari, grčka zajednica jednoglasno gleda na taj termin s nenaklonošću, jer "doula" znači "robinja". Grčka bi zajednica radije da je u upotrebi izraz poput "paramana", koji ima isto značenje kao "primalja" u starom engleskom jeziku ("midwife" = "with wife" = sa ženom). Tim se terminom može označiti vrsta druge majke. Kako god, iz praktičnih je razloga možda bolje zadržati termin "doula", koji sad razumiju u zemljama diljem svijeta. Danas postoje doule u zemljama koje su toliko udaljene jedna od druge koliko su i međusobno različite, poput Mađarske i Koreje. Pretpostavljamo da će se sama riječ uskoro pojaviti u oxfordskom rječniku. 


izvadak iz knjige *Michela Odenta "Poljodjelac i porodničar*", Free Association books 2002.


Negdje drugdje M. Odent spominje doule kao premosnice do autenticnog primaljstva.




> drugo pitanje; sto tocno doula radi osim sto je moralna podrska rodilji? masira, dodaje casu vode, brise celo
> sta radi u toku samog poroda?


Moze raditi sve od toga, puno vise od toga, nista od toga ili nista  :Smile: 
Ovisno o situaciji, ovisno o majci, ovisno o douli...

Doule vrlo cesto imaju i odredjenu ulogu tijekom trudnoce i nakon poroda, ne samo tijekom poroda.

Tijekom trudnoce mogu na primjer odlaziti sa zemom na preglede, mogu pruzati informacije, mogu biti dobro drustvo.

Tijekom poroda mogu biti isto dobro drustvo koje ulijeva povjerenje, iako ne treba nesto nuzno raditi.

Nakon poroda mogu raditi sve ono sto bi "idealna majka" radila za svoju kci nakon poroda; kuhala, spremala, brinula se o njoj da se ona moze brinuti o svojem djetetu, ne davala savjete i prigovarala, nego ulijevala sigurnost i povjerenje.

----------


## rioss

hvala na odgovoru
mislila sam da je doula vezana samo za porod a ne za ono prije i poslje
hvala

----------


## agaco

U 24. tjednu sam i vidim se s doulom relativno redovno i cujem. Ona je trenutno kao prava mala asistentica trudnoce: pitam je za sve sto mi treba u vezi trudnoce. Zna jako puno. Mislim da doula ni blizu ne moze samo sa zenom na porod. Mora je itekako poznavati i razumjeti za tako nesto. To je moj osjecaj za ovih 2 mjeseca koliko je poznam.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

samo želim reči da mi je drago da u puli ljudi vole (i koriste) doule :srce:  sretno agaco!

----------


## Fae

Dakle, ja se još jednom prijavljujem kao tražilica doule....ako je neka od vas slobodna tamo negdje oko 22.08. za ići samnom na SD bit ću vječno zahvalna......

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam nekako mišljenja da se doula i trudnica trebaju dobro poznavati i imati bar nekoliko susreta u živo, pa bih se zato ograničila samo na "svoje" zemljopisno područje.

----------


## kailash

> Dakle, ja se još jednom prijavljujem kao tražilica doule....ako je neka od vas slobodna tamo negdje oko 22.08. za ići samnom na SD bit ću vječno zahvalna......



*Fae*, sretno! Znam da ti vjerojatno nije lako nekog naći jer je baš tada doba godišnjih odmora no nadam se da neće sve ptice odletjeti na more  :Wink:

----------


## mfo

fae, evo ja se javljam ako me primaš  :Smile: 
tada sam sigurno u zg i na godišnjem pa sam skroz na raspolaganju bez obzira na iznenađenja oko termina  :Wink:

----------


## Fae

> fae, evo ja se javljam ako me primaš 
> tada sam sigurno u zg i na godišnjem pa sam skroz na raspolaganju bez obzira na iznenađenja oko termina


Primam, kako ne!!  :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## mfo

super!
voljela bih da se ššto prije upoznamo i počnemo družiti!
javim se na pp

----------


## Fae

Može  :Wink:

----------


## mamažabica

Razmišljam o tome kako bi mi dobro došla doula. Priznajem da nisam čitala sve ove postove od početka pa ne znam ima li koja s područja Rijeke ili okolice. Uglavnom, jaaako bih voljela imati neku pozitivnu osobu uz sebe s kojom bih mogla komunicirati kada mi zatreba (jer sam inače paničar po prirodi  :Embarassed: ) a i za poneke savjete. Jedino ne znam kako ide u vezi plaćanja? Molim vas ako ima neki savjet ili konkretan prijedlog, javite se!

----------


## mamažabica

Baš nitko ??  :Cekam:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo javljam se, moguća virtualna istarska doula  :Wink:   možeš mi poslat broj na pp

----------


## lollipop

mamažabica imaš pp

----------


## mamažabica

Hvala cure, javit ću se  :Klap:

----------


## mamaShe

Zašto je ova tema zamrla?
Ništa već godinu i pol dana.
Evo, počet ću razmišljati o eventualnoj potrebi doule u mome porodu. Obzirom na godine, mogao bi mi biti zadnji, i voljela bih da bude što prorodniji, koliko to već okolnosti dopuste.
(zadnji porod: skoro sve sam odradila doma, došla u bolnicu otv. 9cm, rodila za pola sata)

Kako si naći doulu? I, ipak moram pitati (ne znam smijem li) koliko to košta?

----------


## mamaShe

A, izgleda da nisam sve vijdela. Ipak tema nije zamrla. Ispričavam se, temo.

----------


## partyka

Mislim da će se cure sad odmah potući na ovoj temi jer sve žarko želimo svaku priliku za doularenje  :Smile: 
Doule u Hrvatskoj ne naplaćuju ništa za svoj rad (ili barem ja još nisam takvu srela)

----------


## mamaShe

Ne, nisu se potukle  :Smile: 
Da, divne ste cure.

----------


## VedranaV

mamaShe, u kojem si sada tjednu?
Ja bih rado ako ću moći.

----------


## mamaShe

Jako malo tjednu. Cca 6,5 ili 7, 
čekam uzv pa ću znati.
Imam jako neuredne cikluse pa ne mogu znati na osnovu toga.

----------


## VedranaV

O pa super, onda ima još puno vremena. Šaljem ti pp s podacima.

----------


## nevena

Jel moguće u nasim rodilistima da na porodu bude doula i muz? konkretno na sv. duhu?

Naime, muz jako zeli biti, bio je na prvom porodu, i jako bi patio ako bi mu to onemogucila. Vjerujem u njega da ce se snaci ako zatreba (plan poroda ce imati naravno) i da ce biti ok i slusati moje zelje. Takav je bio i prvi put tako da uopce ne sumnjam u to. Ali (sad dolazi ono "ali", ova ideja sa doulom mi se jako svidja i ustvari ja bi oboje, kao neki back up ako nesto zasteka.

Malo me strah onoga, "ali to je najbolje za vase dijete" i tu obicno svi pokleknemo.

Pa eto dali je to moguce ostvarit kod nas?

Ako nije ja bih trebala nekoga cisto kao podrsku prije odlaska u rodiliste?
Da me ne uhvati panika pa da prerano ne krenem.

E i još nešto me muci, ako pukne vodenjak, dali treba zuriti u rodiliste ili da smireno doma cekam svoje trudove? I koliko vremena moze proci od pucanja vodenjaka a da je sve ok s bebom

Prvi put , iz neznanja, sam nakon obicnog curkanja vodenjaka pozurila u bolnicu iz straha da beba ne ostane na suhom i tamo  provela cijeli dan totalno nepotrebno. Ovaj put bi to htjela izbjeci i ne doci prerano. Zapravo najradje bi dosla na  samo finale.

----------


## Anvi

> Jel moguće u nasim rodilistima da na porodu bude doula i muz? konkretno na sv. duhu?


Ne znam ali me baš zanima odgovor. Ako namjeravaš tamo roditi, pitaj ih.
Što se tiče tvog pitanja o pucanju vodenjaka, ovisi o okolnostima. Ako pukne u terminu i plodna voda je u redu, a ti nemaš neku infekciju, ne trebaš žuriti. Trudovi bi trebali spontano krenuti unutar 24 sata. Beba ne ostaje na suhom jer se amnionska tekućina i dalje stvara i "podmazuje" bebu, bez obzira što je vodenjak puknuo.
Ako je pak voda žućkasto-smeđa ili zelena, bolje je odmah ići u rodilište.

Ako odlučiš da bi htjela doulu, pošalji mi pp. Prijavljujem se.  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

Anvi hvala puno na info i na ponudi.

Imam nekoga koga znam pa ako ona nemoze javim ti se.

hvala jos jednom

----------


## tua

Nevena, čak i ako se odlučiš na porodu biti samo s mužem, ne znači da ti ne treba doula. Nju možeš "imati" kroz cijelu trudnoću kao potporu, savjetnika itd.
A kad krene porod, možeš je pozvati kod sebe pa ti pomogne odlučiti kad je najbolji čas za krenuti u rodilište.

----------


## nevena

Da, tako nesto sam u stvari i htjela. Iako bi ja htjela oboje kraj sebe i na porodu.
U ovom trenutku mi se cini da ne zelim biti sama.

Hvala cure svima

----------


## mamaShe

Hvali se šgorici njezin kolega. Žena  mu rodila, veli beba samo jede i spava. Šogorica veli, meni nije bilo tako, sve krenulo naopako, dojenje slabo, beba slabo, ... 
E, veli kolega, mi smo imali iskusnu babicu, koja je punih tjedan dana stalno dolazila nama, pokazala sve oko dojenja, izdajanja, ono, bila pomoć ko što treba biti. I sada sve štima.
Gdje su takve babice?
Zapravo sam se sjetila i doula, ovih postporođajnih, pretpostavljam da bi one imale istu takvu ulogu.

----------


## Pinky

> Ako bih ikada opet išla roditi, sigruno bih tražila koju od vas.


jesi li imala doulu za 3. bebu?

----------


## mamma Juanita

malo da uletim u vezi ovoga što je pitala babel:
taj tzv. nesrazmjer zdjelice se sa sigurnošću može ustanoviti jedino u samom porodu,
jer trudnički hormoni koji opuštaju ligamente, položaj koji je uspravan i prema naprijed stvaraju daleko veći otvor zdjelice 
od onoga koje se dobije klasičnim mjerenjem.
zapravo je to prilično fantomska dijagnoza, osim ako već ne postoji neka deformacija 
za koju se zna od prije.
ali u svakom slučaju, pravo stanje stvari se može vidjeti tek u porodu,
u, po mogućnosti, što mirnijim uvjetima.

----------


## Xenia23

podižem malo ovu temu!

već neko vrijeme pratim i iščitavam tekstove vezane za doula-renje, godinama žalim što nisam postala babica i ovo mi se čini kao izvrsna alternativa onome što sam zapravo htjela biti.
Stalno čitam Rodu, zapravo se naoružavam znanjem za drugo dijete, (nije još na putu, ali nadam se da će biti uskoro), te bi ujedno htjela biti podrška i drugim budućim mamama.

Nisam znala da se i u Hrvatskoj napokon napokon pokrenulo po tom pitanju doula te znam koliko je meni bila potrebna podrška kad sam bila trudna a da ne govorim o porodu, kako li su me samo izmrcvarili samo zato što nisam znala kako se postaviti.

Uglavnom, i ja se prijavljujem ako nekome zatreba DOULA, a ujedno i prijateljica.

I još ono glavno a to je, znate li možda kad će se opet u Zagrebu održati seminar o Doulama, jer bi svakako htjela imati i certifikat?

----------


## ivancica

> Hvali se šgorici njezin kolega. Žena  mu rodila, veli beba samo jede i spava. Šogorica veli, meni nije bilo tako, sve krenulo naopako, dojenje slabo, beba slabo, ... 
> E, veli kolega, mi smo imali iskusnu babicu, koja je punih tjedan dana stalno dolazila nama, pokazala sve oko dojenja, izdajanja, ono, bila pomoć ko što treba biti. I sada sve štima.
> Gdje su takve babice?
> Zapravo sam se sjetila i doula, ovih postporođajnih, pretpostavljam da bi one imale istu takvu ulogu.


 :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

da li doule moraju proći neku izobrazbu? ili su stručne ko npr. neki dobro načitani i informirani muž?
npr. koju su izobrazbu prosle danci i vedrana da imaju naziv doule?
šta sve obuhvaćaju eventualni seminari i koliko traju?

----------


## kailash

Ono što je najvažnije za doulu je da dobro poznaje porod i potrebe žene u porodu, idealno bi bilo (to je bio poželjni preduvjet za Paramanadoula seminar) da je sama imala nemedikalizirani porod i da to smatra pozitivnim iskustvom. Paramanadoula je zapravo seminar "de-informiranja" jer za biti uz ženu koja rađa su ključne određene karakteristike osobnosti i dobro poznavanje poroda a tek onda informiranost. Mi smo upućeni na seminaru gdje tražiti informacije kad su one potrebne (medicinske) - odnosno koje su znanstveno valjane baze podataka medicinskih istraživanja.
Danči i Vedrana i većina doula ovdje su prošle Paramanadoula seminar koji se inače redovito održava u Londonu no i u nekim drugim europskim gradovima - program je na stranici, a iznimno je bio (radi grupe nas entuzijastica  :Wink:  ) organiziran u ZG-u jednom iako ne znači da ne bi mogao biti još koji put.
Taj seminar traje tri puna dana (od jutra do mraka, vrlo intenzivno) i nakon toga se dobije licenca za rad koja u zemljama gdje je to regulirano vrijedi za rad (npr u UK se odmah s tom licencom može raditi no prva 3 poroda kao training doula a tek onda kao doula).

Po meni, osnovno je imati interes i ljubav spram poroda i majčinstva - a ostalo čini iskustvo. Usput se informira i kontinuirano educira, no važno je ipak napomenuti da doula nije medicinski obrazovana - jer to za tu ulogu nije potrebno.

Xenia, najlakše je možda (ako možeš) otići na taj trodnevni Paramanadoula seminar - ponajviše radi kratkog trajanja. Postoje razne online i offline edukacije, no najbolja je edukacija zaista iskustvo...a u to možeš odmah krenuti - čim netko poželi da si uz njega.

Većina doula je zapravo prije i za vrijeme poroda uz ženu, no neke su i postporođajne. Osobno ostajem sa ženama u kontaktu sigurno prvih mjesec-dva po porodu i vidim ih barem još jednom-dvaput nakon poroda. Još ako imaš iskustvo dojenja pa možeš tu pripomoći ili oko njege bebe...može i to.

----------


## Canaj

evo i mene:

gdje mogu naći nekog tko bi bio moja doula? evo pitam ovdje.
možda postoje neki "rodini susreti" ili sastanci? ili neka neslužbena druženja?

trudna sam 2 put, sada oko 20 tj... mm i ja smo već više puta pričali o tome da on ne bi želio ići sa mnom na porod, a meni bi trebao netko tko širi "oksitocin"  :Smile:  i netko za razgovor, mir, sigurnost i sve o čemu se ovdje može i čitati o odnosu doula-rodilja. 
Također imam i neke dvojbe (o mjestu poroda...npr.).
Živim u ZG, ali možda ne bih rađala u Zg... Moja pratnja bi bila zbrinuta (troškovi i sve što već treba)
evo pitam kratko, o detaljima možda kasnije.

Nadam se da će se netko javiti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kad ti je cca termin i koje su ti opcije za rodilišta?

----------


## Canaj

termin mi je određen ultrazvukom jer je zadnji ciklus bio cca mj i pol prije začeća. dakle TP je 21.01. i zasad mi je to štimalo na pregledima, evo u petak imam opet pregled.

Dosadašnja opcija mi je bio Vž. ali onda su se temo desile one zavrzlame i otkazi određenom broju liječnika. Gđu Eriku nisam još kontaktirala ali pratim teme....

Prvo dijete sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Ali priča o tome je duga. Iskustvo je pozitivno u nekim okvirima, i dragi su mi neku ljudi tamo, ali neke ne bih željela vidjeti ponovo. Žalosno. Vjerujem da je svugdje tako.

----------


## Canaj

možda da ipak još dodam da sam kratko razmišljala o Rijeci i o Postojni (kuća za porode)....

----------


## Danci_Krmed

sigurno će ti se javiti netko (meni si daleko nažalost), a u ZG ima jako puno iznimnih doula  :Smile:

----------


## Canaj

ipak, hvala na javljanju  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

javit će se još neka doula, sigurna sam...

----------


## Canaj

još jedan važan podatak koji sam izostavila: prvi porod je bio induciran zbog EPH-gestoze, pa dovršen carskim, 4. dan...(stavila-bi-smajlića-ali ne-znam-kojeg), a sad se nadam VBAC-u. Trudnoća uredna.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

I ja se prijavljujem za doulu, zadarsko područje. 

Imam nekakvo iskustvo, bila sam doula svojoj kumi tijekom trudnoće(koja je rodila prije tjedan dana treće dijete, a prvi put potpuno prirodno) odnosno bila sam joj prijateljica na koju se mogla osloniti ako je imala bilo kakvih nedoumica u vezi trudnoće i poroda, društvo za smijeh i razgovor o svakodnevici. Uglavnom, sve o ono što bi jedna doula trebala biti. 
Imala sam doulu tijekom svoje druge trudnoće (sa foruma  :Smile: ), od nje sam štošta naučila i dosta mi je pomogla iako smo razgovarale svega nekoliko puta.

Ako je netko zainteresiran neka se javi. Naravno nema riječi ni o kakvom plaćanju, radi se o čistom zadovoljstvu.  :Grin:

----------


## RING

*Candy* znaš li dozvoljava li zd rodilište prisutnost doule?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Dozvoljava prisutnost osobe koja je bila na bolničkom tečaju s trudnicom, a to ne mora isključivo biti muž nego i prijateljica, mama, sestra...

----------


## Miriana

Trazim doulu za porod. Planiram roditi u Varazdinskoj bolnici, termin mi je 05.05. Trudnoca je sasvim uredna, a velika mi je zelja roditi prirodno (bez lijekova i kemikalija). Osjecam da je moja odgovornost dati bebi najbolji moguci start u zivotu, ali ne znam da li cu biti u stanju izboriti se sama za to. Prvi mi je porod pa nemam pojma kako se to sve odigrava u rodilistu i bila bi jako zahvalana da mi se netko javi.
Mirjana

----------


## rutvica

Tražim doulu - iskusnu  osobu koja bi mi bila voljna biti podrška na porodu, ali možda i s nekim savjetima prije i poslije.

Ja sam još mala trudnica, porod je još daleko - tek u 9.mj, pa nema nikakve žurbe, ali super bi mi bio osjećaj da imam nekoga na koga se mogu osloniti - nešto najbliže je kailash napisala: "Većina doula je zapravo prije i za vrijeme poroda uz ženu, no neke su i postporođajne. Osobno ostajem sa ženama u kontaktu sigurno prvih mjesec-dva po porodu i vidim ih barem još jednom-dvaput nakon poroda. Još ako imaš iskustvo dojenja pa možeš tu pripomoći ili oko njege bebe...može i to." Možda netko tko je prošao Paramanadoula seminaj jer taj pristup odgovara mojim stavovima. 

Dakle ovo mi je prva trudnoća i k tome još mala, pa nemam razrađene detalje. Znam da bih voljela roditi kod kuće, uz prisustvo dragog i doule, naravno u slučaju uredne trudnoće. Planiram ju pratiti kod svoje ginekologice i u slučaju da se jave komplikacije koje zahtijevaju stručnu pomoć ići u jednu od zagrebačkih bolnica (nalazim se u bližoj okolici zagreba). No i tada bih (možda i više) voljela/trebala podršku  :Smile:  

Zahvalna sam što postojite  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

rutvice, za pocetak nam trebas reci gdje zivis  :Smile:

----------


## rutvica

u malom selu blizu zagreba, u vukomeričkim goricama (30 min autom do centra zg, 20 min do velike gorice)  :Smile:

----------


## Jadri

Nova sam na forumu, ovo mi je prvi kontakt.  :Smile: 

Trudna sam 25 tjedana, termin mi je 5.8.
Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prvi porod mi je ostao u gorkom sjećanju... MM je nakon 15min pozelenio pa su mu pomogli da izađe iz boxa. Od tada sam uglavnom bila sama u boxu i taj osjećaj nemoći ne bih htjela ponovo doživjeti.

Rado bi na ovom porodu imama doulu. Nadam se da ću je uspjeti naći.

Živim u Svetoj Nedelji pored Zagreba, a namjera mi je ponovo roditi na Sv.Duhu.
Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

Jadri, ako želiš možeš mi se javiti na pp pa da porazgovaramo.

----------


## Jadri

hvala pinoccio.
htjela sam ti se javiti, ali nisam uspjela doći do pp... valjda ne znam kako  :Sad:  
pomozi ako možeš

----------


## Beti3

Jadri, nemaš još mogućnost poruka. Napiši tu na topiću neki tvoj mail, npr gmail, pa ćeš i dalje biti anonimna, a doula će ti se moći javiti.

Ili nazovi Rodu i objasni da tražiš pinocchia, ona je njihova savjetnica za dojilje i trudnice.

----------


## pinocchio

Jadri, nisi mogla poslati poruku jer imaš tek par postova, a to sam tek kasnije skužila. ne znam koliko ti treba postova da možeš slati poruku. dok ih ne nakuckaš napravi ovako kako ti je beti3 rekla :Smile:

----------


## kristinka

I jesi li dobila u međuvremenu certifikat? Trebam te,javi.....

----------


## puntica

> I jesi li dobila u međuvremenu certifikat? Trebam te,javi.....


certifikat za što? ne kužim...???

----------


## marta

Ako je riječ o doulama, bezveze je govoriti o certifikatima. Doula je medicinska laikinja, zena koja moze pomoci drugoj zeni da se u trudnoci i porodu osjeca ugodno, moze joj pomoci savjetom, što će ti certifikat za to? Pa doula ti moze biti mama, sestra, prijateljica, bilo tko s kim se osjecas dobro i sigurno. Taj osjecaj je pri izboru doule najvazniji. Neces izabrati doulu koja te plaši, koja ti je čudna i sl. nego ces izabrati onu s kojom klikneš na prvu i dobro se osjecas. 
Doula nije primalja, niti moze obavljati primaljski posao, osim ako se za to skolovala. Ali to najcesce nije slucaj.

----------


## pinocchio

> I jesi li dobila u međuvremenu certifikat? Trebam te,javi.....


kristinka, u trudovima žena ne misli o certifikatima već joj treba netko na koga može računati, netko pred kim se ne mora sramiti što su joj nagoni pomutili razum, netko tko joj neće uzeti za zlo to što je vikala, psovala...bila ljudsko biće u svom najsirovijem izdanju. sretno s potragom i pametno biraj :Smile:

----------


## centar

ja se samo biljezim na ovu temu.
 :Smile:

----------


## gabriela

Pozdrav, ovo je moj prvi post na Rodi, 

Dali netko zna je se u mostarskoj bolnici smije imati doula sa sobom

----------


## zadarmamica

podižem...

prijateljica ima termin 15.01..želi da budem snjom. :Smile:   :Smile: 
dali na tecajevima dopuštaju da ide netko drugi a ne muž-partner.?

ja imam sina od 17mj.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

treba se raspitati u rodilište, neki daju neki ne

----------


## hope love

Pozdrav  :Smile: 

Zanima me postoji li mogućnost "douliranja" na porodu kod kuće? ( U nemogućnosti pronalaska primalje)

----------


## blackberry

uvijek postoji mogućnost prisutnosti doule, bilo kući, bilo u rodilištu. ali, doula ne zamjenjuje ulogu primalje, ne bi se to smjelo brkati.

----------


## puntica

> Pozdrav 
> 
> Zanima me postoji li mogućnost "douliranja" na porodu kod kuće? ( U nemogućnosti pronalaska primalje)


doula kod kućnog neasistiranog?
može, ali moraš znat da ta osoba ne zamjenjuje primalju
Ja bih ti stvarno savjetovala da se ne upuštaš u kućni neasistirani porod

nego, ako tražiš doulu, napiši gdje si, možda ti se neka javi  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Jel pase nekoj doci k meni?  :Grin: 

Ova moja trenutna je nestalna i nepredvidiva k'o vremenska prognoza u Minnesoti. :/ Najdraza od tri je na porodiljnom i ne moze biti nego zamjena i/ili pratnja glavnoj, druga je zauzeta jer odjednom svi radjaju kad i ja, a treca je ova nestalna, ali s puno iskustva u nasoj bolnici i s mojim doktorom.  :drama: 

(Zato za svaki slucaj pakiram i bejzbol palicu i jos poneko oruzje.  :štrika: )

----------


## jelena.O

štrikeraj?

----------


## puntica

> štrikeraj?


pa da, to je odlično za smanjivanje stresa. dapače, trudnicama se preporučaju takve monotone, repetitivne radnje  :štrika: 

a ako te netko izaci iz takta,  možeš iskoristiti igle za...razne stvari  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Kao na primjer.. voodoo.  :Grin:

----------


## magma

ima li osoba topla-stručna-hrabra-pozitivna-širih pogleda na porod-humana-naklonjena prirodnom porodu koja bi pokrivala i vukovarsko-srijemsku, osječko-baranjsku županiju? pliz informacije..

----------


## puntica

> ima li osoba topla-stručna-hrabra-pozitivna-širih pogleda na porod-humana-naklonjena prirodnom porodu koja bi pokrivala i vukovarsko-srijemsku, osječko-baranjsku županiju? pliz informacije..


misliš na doulu, jel da?
ne misliš na primalju, jer znaš da to nećeš i ne možeš ovdje tražiti

----------


## magma

može i tako  :Saint:

----------


## sirius

> može i tako


  Kako misliš "može i tako" ? Doula nije primalja, i ne asistira na porodima, nego je podrška ženi i ne zamjenjuje primalju.

----------


## Marni

Pozdrav,
htjela bih roditi prirodno nakon carskog, dali netko zna za neku doulu koja ima visoku stopu uspješnosti sa vbac porodima, 
koja je NAJBOLJA?? kako se cijene kreću?
Hvala

----------


## Marni

I jasno da doule imaju certifikate i idu na tečajeve i seminare i slično i moraju znat sve isto kao i primalje, bar one koje se plaćaju, a doule prijateljice, mame sestre, one ne moraju, al postoje profesionalne prave doule. Za držat me za ruku možeš pozvat koga god hoćeš

----------


## puntica

> Pozdrav,
> htjela bih roditi prirodno nakon carskog, dali netko zna za neku doulu koja ima visoku stopu uspješnosti sa vbac porodima, 
> koja je NAJBOLJA?? kako se cijene kreću?
> Hvala


kako misliš doulu koja ima visoku uspješnost sa vbac porodima? nema takvih doula! pa nisu doule-primalje, niti su školovane za asistiranje na porodu. ako ti se netko predstavi ko doula i kaže da sve zna i da će biti uz tebe, sama, na porodu - ja bih npr. bježala od takve. Ako hoćeš da netko bude uz tebe na vbac porodu, onda ti treba primalja, a ne doula. Tj. doula može biti uz primalju, ali je ne može zamjeniti

----------


## partyka

> Pozdrav,
> htjela bih roditi prirodno nakon carskog, dali netko zna za neku doulu koja ima visoku stopu uspješnosti sa vbac porodima, 
> koja je NAJBOLJA?? kako se cijene kreću?
> Hvala


na ovo što je Puntica rekla bih nadodala da se cijene nikako ne kreću, da sve doularimo volonterski. a na pitanje koja je najbolja, stvarno ne znam što bih ti rekla jer nije ni jedna - najbolja je ona s kojom si ti dobro kliknula i koju želiš imati uza sebe.
naravno, nije svejedno da li živiš u Zagrebu, Dubrovniku ili Americi, pa bi možda od toga trebala krenuti tijekom potrage za doulom.

----------


## Anvi

> I jasno da doule imaju certifikate i idu na tečajeve i seminare i slično i moraju znat sve isto kao i primalje, bar one koje se plaćaju, a doule prijateljice, mame sestre, one ne moraju, al postoje profesionalne prave doule. Za držat me za ruku možeš pozvat koga god hoćeš


Moji certifikati su moja dva poroda. Ne postoji tečaj za nježnost, suosjećajnost i razumijevanje.

----------


## tutti mutti

Pozdrav svima! 

Ja sam nova trudnica i nova na ovom forumu. Svašta novoga. I *tražim doulu* koja bi mi bila voljna biti podrška tijekom poroda ali i pokojim savjetom prije jer ponekad imam pitanja, a manjak iskustva jer mi je ovo prva trudnoća. Stoga bi mi puno značila podrška iskusne osobe koja mi može pomoći svojim živim iskustvom i znanjem. 
Sada sam u 13. tjednu bebovanja ( beba stiže krajem lipnja- tako kaže dr. ) i razmišljam o porodu kod kuće jer je prirodni porod nešto što nam jako želim, ako bude sve u redu. Zbilja je predivno što postoje osobe poput vas koje pomažu i doprinose svojim prisustvom takvim intimnim i svetim trenucima.  
Živim u Zagrebu, na sjevernoj trešnjevci. 

Draga moja doula, čekam te!

----------


## Lupe

Pozdrav!
Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu.....
Znam da sam se "malo" kasno sjetila tu se javiti jer sam već 29+2 a termin 21.04. mada je od početka bebica 2 tjedna manja po svim mjerama na svakom pregledu i po mojoj računici "akivnosti"  :Laughing:  ... tako da bi po meni trebala roditi cca krajem 4-početkom 5 mjeseca.

E sad, imam problem..imam sina koji će uskoro navršiti godinu dana a s druge strane bih jakoooo htjela da muž bude uz mene ali sve nešto sumnjam da će to biti moguće jer je situacija takva da malog nema ko čuvati ako mi oboje odemo na porod.
A ja bi svakako da ako već ne može muž, da bar doula bude uz mene kao velika moralna i duhovna podrška jer je na prvom porodu bio muž uz mene i imala sam osjećaj da mogu sva brda svijeta prevalit jer nisam sama sebi prepuštena.

Moje pitanje je dali postoji koja dobra duša koja je voljna da se upoznamo i da uskoči ako nikako nećemo moći nešto posložiti? Ps.mi smo u zadarskoj županiji tj.rodit ću u zadarskoj bolnici.

----------


## zadarmamica

evo da javim.bila sam sa frendicom na porodu.završile smo tečaj.može biti pratnja bilo tko.bitno je da se završi tečaj.200kn u zadarskoj bolnici.
rodila je 13dana prije termina,ali to smo i očekivali.tjedan ipo prije poroda je bila 6prstiju otvorena ali su je doktori vratili iz bolnice doma.tako da smo tri puta odlazili i vracali nas doma.a onda je došla i otvorena 8 prstiju.probili joj vodenjak,dali drip i onda ja nastupam.pustili me u boks.
svaki trud sam odradila snjom.bila sam umornija nego na svom porodu  :Smile: 
ali super iskustvo.

----------


## Nata_Lija

Pozdrav cure!

U 27. sam tjednu trudnoće. Do 21. tjedna sve je bilo "školski", a onda su krenule komplikacije - preuranjeni trudovi, skraćivanje cerviksa, a prije par dana otkrivena je i anomalija - single umbilical artery - umjesto 2 arterije, u pupkovini je samo jedna. To može značiti kromosomski poremećaj (u cca 25% trudnoća), a uz ostalo, povećava rizik preuranjenog poroda. Odlučila sam ne paničariti preuranjeno, nego nastojati akumulirati što više dana 2 in 1. 
Termin je 31.05., no, s obzirom na komplikacije, vjerojatno će biti i prije.
Boravila sam u 2 navrata u KB Merkur, ali tamo ne postoji jedinica za intenzivnu neonatološku skrb, tako da nisam još odlučila u kojoj bolnici ću roditi (u obzir dolaze Petrova, Sv. Duh i Vinogradska - ako ne izguram do 37. tjedna).
Da li je neka cura ovdje zainteresirana da mi bude doula? Kao što rekoh, ne mogu precizirati termin, a ni mjesto, moram se još pozanimati za uvjete u navedenim bolnicama.

----------


## Ms_Manners

Je li moguće muža nekako educirati za doulu?
Znam da su obično žene, ali ako ne dozvole dvije osobe na porodu, da ne moram birati, da on može ostati, a opet mi pomoći malo upućenije?
Znam da po domovima zdravlja imaju tečajeve na koje za neka rodilišta moraju ići i muževi, ali ima li RODA nešto svoje?
(Nisam trudna, dijete planiramo tek kroz par godina, ali informirati se počinjemo sad.)

----------


## pinocchio

> Je li moguće muža nekako educirati za doulu?
> Znam da su obično žene, ali ako ne dozvole dvije osobe na porodu, da ne moram birati, da on može ostati, a opet mi pomoći malo upućenije?
> Znam da po domovima zdravlja imaju tečajeve na koje za neka rodilišta moraju ići i muževi, ali ima li RODA nešto svoje?
> (Nisam trudna, dijete planiramo tek kroz par godina, ali informirati se počinjemo sad.)


muževi su muževi, a doule su doule :Smile: 
muškarci se ne mogu educirati za doulu jer najveće iskustvo i vještina doule dolazi iz njezinog iskustva poroda. ona zna što je porod, ona ga je osjetila, prošla kroz njega. nema li bolje osobe od nje da bude pratnja na takvom jednom putu? važno je da žena zapravo sama odluči što joj je važnije: ako joj je važno da se "poveže" s mužem onda može odabrati da on ide s njom (iako ima puno boljih načina za povezivanje para od poroda), ako joj je od toga važnije da ima najveće moguće šanse za porod kakav želi, onda svakako treba povesti doulu. nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla. enivej, prije ćeš prijateljicu educirati za doulu (ako već ne možeš naći jednu) nego muža. od njega nikad doula :Smile: 

Roda nema tečaj već radionicu za trudnice i njihove parove. održavaju se jednom mjesečno u Rodi.

----------


## Ms_Manners

Budem li morala birati, definitivno će biti muž sa mnom, ne moram puno razmišljati.
Doula možda poznaje porod i postupke, ali on poznaje mene, zna kako reagiram, kako me može smiriti. Nema ženske osobe koja mi je toliko bliska, nisam tip koji se nešto druži s drugim ženama, a pogotovo nemam neku koja je i rodila, pa da mogu neku prijateljicu zamoliti, s nepoznatom osobom mi također ne bi bilo ugodno. Iskreno, čak i da mogu imati dvije osobe, ova druga bi mi bila čudna i teško da bi me još jedno nepoznato lice opustilo.
Nije poanta zbližavanje nas kao para nego da imam tamo nekoga tko me poznaje, ne zbog nas nego zbog mene.
Šteta što se njega ne može educirati za neke stvari, upoznati s nekim postupcima i tijekom svega. Ne mora se zvati doula, ali da može paziti na moja prava i želje, a istovremeno na mene.

----------


## sirius

Možeš muza ( hajde nazovemo to) educirati. Ima tecajeva, radionica , članaka i knjiga. Ali muž/otac djeteta je uvijek u toj priči emocionalno upleten i nije fer ( i prema njemu) između ostalog ocekivati da bude potpuno sabran, praktičn i hladne glave.
bilo bi idealno da postoji osoba koja poznaje proces i prati te kroz cijelu trudnoću, to je zapravo uloga iskonske primalje koja se izgubila na putu napretka u medicini pa na njezino mjesto dolazi doula. Ali partner je partner , i to je njegova uloga. Ovisno o njegovom karakteru i stavu prema porodu moze ti biti dobra ili manje dobra potpora.

----------


## Kaae

Ms_Manners, moja doula nije bila moja prijateljica, vec netko koga sam samo povrsno poznavala. No od trenutka kad smo pocele razgovarati o tome da je zelim za doulu, provele smo odredjeno vrijeme skupa i zakljucile da, eto, mozemo zajedno odraditi posao. Uvijek postoji sansa da odaberes krivo i da jednostavno trazis dalje. Moja doula zapravo nije bila moj prvi izbor, vec su me prve dvije, koja sam nesto bolje poznavala, proslijedile dalje k njoj jer niti jedna od njih nije imala slobodnih termina za nove klijente. Na kraju je sve ispalo savrseno - uz edukaciju i opcenito znanje koje ima, rodila je u bolnici u kojoj sam radjala i ja, poznaje mog doktora, tj. vec je radila s njim, a i bila je njegova pacijentica, prosla je dva carska i jedan kucni VBAC... itd.

Na svu srecu, nisam morala birati izmedju doule i muza, vec su oboje bili sa mnom. Da sam morala na carski, vjerojatno bih bila povela doulu u operacijsku dvoranu (u tom slucaju smije samo jedan).

----------


## Lutonjica

kao što su cure rekle, bitna stvar kod doule je baš to što nije emocionalno upletena. ona je tu da brine o tebi i bebi i tvojim željama na jedan skroz drugačiji način nego što to može partner.

prva dva poroda sam prošla s partnerom, treći s doulom. i moj partner je stvarno super pratnja na porodu, rijetko dobra i podržavajuća i smirena muška pratnja. ali mislim da bih, da slučajno opet rađam, ipak opet izabrala doulu. druga je to energija.

----------


## nela08

Meni je termin poroda za par dana (7 točnije) i sada ovako u zadnji čas, me jedna forumašica potakla na ideju doule na porodu. 
Naime, počela sam pratiti temu o fiziološkom porodu i vidim da je to sve ono šta moj prvi porod nije bio (meni je moj prvi porod bio horor priča), sa jedinom svjetlom točkom - mužem koji je bio sa mnom, međutim on je četiri mjeseca nakon rođenja naše prve kćerkice imao srčani udar i sada ne može ići sa mnom. Mislila sam da ću moći to sama, mislim možda i hoću, iako sam minimalno hrabra (pogotovo u bolnim situacijama), a sada mi se ova ideja čini možda baš dobra, ako ima netko tko bi mi mogao pomoći.....

----------


## nela08

NA porod idem u Vinogradsku, ali nisam iz Zagreba....

----------


## marta

nela, sigurno ce se naci neka doula za tebe  :Wink:

----------


## nela08

> nela, sigurno ce se naci neka doula za tebe


Nadam se, barem savjetima nekoga pametnijeg, hrabrijeg, iskusnijeg u tom području....

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ide li tko na obuku za doule u 5. mjesecu? Ako smijem pitati..  :Smile:

----------


## lilP

Candy, kad i gdje će se održavati obuka?

----------


## isurjan

Drage doule, sljedeći tjedan mi je termin (27.7.) i našla sam se u situaciji da moja sestra koja je trebala biti uz mene na porodu mora na put  :Sad:  Muž ne može biti uz mene do 26.7. kad dođe, ako još ne rodim, on će biti sa mnom. 
Ako još neka doula nije otišla na more i voljna je biti uz mene na porodu, bila bih zahvalna da mi se javi! U Zagrebu sam, planiram rodit na Svetom Duhu. Hvala!

----------


## znam ja

Trenutno u meni raste moje prvo i ocekujem ju u narucju 04.10. (uskoro). Sudjelovala sam nedavno u Rodinoj radionici "priprema za prirodan porod" i na zalost tek sam se tada susrela sa pojmom dula i njihovom funkcijom na porodu. Voljela bi imati takvu veliku pomoc i potporu uz sebe. Kako je do poroda preostalo jos nesto vise od mjesec dana bojim se da sam se kasno sjetila poceti traziti. Planiram roditi na Sv. Duhu (iako bi naj radije kod kuce, sto je ovdje kod nas tesko izvedivo). Jesam li se stvarno kasno sjetila ili jos postoji nada da i  ja imam svoju dulu?

----------


## Linda

Ima li tko iskustva s doularenjem u Merkuru?

----------


## pinocchio

Linda, znam da neke doule imaju određena iskustva s merkurom ali to ne mora ništa značiti jer često puta iskustvo ovisi o tome tko je u smjeni. javi se ako te zanimaju detalji :Smile:

----------


## ljeto

Mozete li mi preporuciti nekoga na podrucju Splita. Hvala puno

----------


## ljeto

Mozete li me spojiti sa dulom Majom?

----------


## Lutonjica

pogledajte  :Smile: 
http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/...oditi-uz-doulu

----------


## Mate24

Drage moje doule,tek sam prekjucer cula da i kod nas postoje doule (u dobro jutro hrvatska) i od tada se aktivno informiram.danas sam se registrirala na forum i procitala sam sve postove...
E sada ono kljucno; u 34 tjednu sam,plan mi je roditi na sv.duhu,voljela bi da moj dragi bude sa mnom dok ne krene bas porod (dalje ni on nebi...nije bas osoba za to  :Smile: )
Ali  bi voljela zensku osobu koja bi bila sa mnom do kraja (iskreno ne znam da li je ovakva kombinacija uopce moguca...  :Sad: )
I uz svu dobru volju majke i svekrve koje ce biti od pomoci poslije poroda voljela bi ipak mladu osobu koja bi me savjetovala oko dojenja,presvlacenja i sl....uz svu dobru volju one dvije su ipak old school  :Wink: 
termin mi je 29.10 i nadam se da se nisam prekasno javila za doulu i da ce mi se neka draga dusa javiti..  :Smile: 
P.s.sorry na malo duzem postu,htjela sam sto blize opisati sve...nadam se da vas nisam prepala..  :Smile: )

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Večeras, besplatne projekcije filma DOULA!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1377595655796320/

----------


## ida-ida

Drage Doule, 

trebala bih vašu pomoć, termin mi je 26. 2., iz Zagreba sam, ali još razmišljam o mjestu poroda (Zg ili Ri). 
Molim da mi se javite!

----------


## marina.lukacin

Odmah da se ispričam, nemam vremena čitati sve postove...mali mi je na mlazni pogon...

Zanima me kako se doula "rezervira", odnosno "naruči"  :Very Happy: ? Plaća se (koliko?) ili?
Jel sam kao prvorotka veći dio vremena, gotovo sve do velikog finala, bila prepuštena sama sebi, disala katastrofalno 8u prolazu su mi sestre samo dobacivale "Gospođo, ne tako.",...  :Undecided:

----------


## Lindo

Drage doule,

Voljela bih da sa mnom na porodu bude doula. Trenutno sam u 19. tjednu trudnoće, živim u Zagrebu te planiram roditi u Vinogradskoj. Termin je krajem 2. mjeseca.
Zamolila bih da mi se jave dostupne doule. Puno hvala!

----------


## majkana

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Moj je prvi porod bio traumatično iskustvo kako za mene i bebu tako i za supruga koji je bio uz nas.
Unatoč našim vjerovanjima u prirodni tijek poroda, informiranosti i želji da porod bude svečani trenutak slavljenja života, prevagnulo je neiskustvo i preveliko povjerenje u medicinsko osoblje... nažalost dobili smo pravi bolnički tretman od početka do kraja...  :Sad: 

Danas, 2.g kasnije trudna sam 26 tj. 
Mom srcu najveća želja je roditi u tišini doma svoga. No, nakon tjedana i tjedana istraživanja, organiziranja i sveg ostalog, morala sam ipak odustati... razlog je suprugova prevelika zabrinutost, a kako želim njegovu najveću podršku u tim trenucima, shvatili smo da će on ipak biti opušteniji u bolnici kao takvoj...ali zato ovog puta ne želimo ništa prepustiti slučaju! 
Naš je plan ostati doma koliko je god to moguće, pa me zanima bi li koja doula bila voljna pružati mi žensku podršku u tim trenucima prije odlaska u rodilište i na samom putu do tamo, jer suprug bi bio prisutan na porodu??? Dakako da ne spominjem koliko bi mi značila podrška, razmjena iskustava i pozitivne misli u tjednima prije poroda! Eto zaista bi voljela da mi se javi neka dušica koja bi bila prava ženska podrška u tjednima prije, te na sam dan...

----------


## Lutonjica

majkana, obzirom da ti je tek ovo prvi post, ne možeš slati niti primati privatne poruke pa ti se nitko ne može javiti  :Smile: 
 možda da napišeš još koji post kako bi dobila tu mogućnost, npr. napiši nam iz kojeg si grada i u koje rodilište planiraš ići

----------


## majkana

iako često čitam rodin forum, nisam nikada pisala...  :Smile: 
mislim da neću uspjeti dostići broj postova za pp  :Smile:  
u tom ću slućaju rado dati mail ukoliko je netko zainteresiran za moj "slučaj" :Smile:  ...

inače sam iz zagreba, područje novog zagreba, za sada planiram na sv.duh, ali još uvijek imam neke nedoumice i rado čitam i slušam iskustva i savijete... tako da odluka ipak nije konačna...

----------


## Lutonjica

ma za pp ti treba par postova  :Smile:

----------


## majkana

Joj Lutonjica hvala ti na ohrabrenju  :Smile: 

...pa evo da onda pitam, jel ima neka doulica da je ovako imala slučaj pratiti ženu samo do rađaone? 
I kakva su iskustva sa sv.duhom ako ih ima?

----------


## Lutonjica

na SD je već bilo dosta rodilja s doulama, ma bilo ih je u svim zg rodilištima :Smile: 
a nije ni rijedak slučaj da doula bude sa ženom do rodilišta, a onda da žena nastavi s partnerom. tako da su sve opcije moguće, kako god rodilji odgovara  :Smile: 
hajde, ako uskoro ne dobiješ dovoljan broj postova za pp, i ako ti nije problem, stavi svoj mejl  :Smile:

----------


## majkana

Ma razmišljali smo jako puno i o Rijeci, ali nekako mi je daleko s obzirom na vremenske uvijete (termin 25.1.) i na ideju da što dulje budem doma... a onda je došao u obzir i Varaždin... to još razmatram... ali za sada je SD na prvom mjestu radi poznate okoline (iskustvo prvog poroda)...

ma nije mi problem  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

evo mail: andrea.frigan@gmail.com 

radosno očekujem svoju doulu da mi se javi pa da započnemo zajedno novu avanturu  :Smile:

----------


## Blanka85

Drage moje Rode,
trenutno sam u 5 mjesecu trudnoće i pokušavam se što više informirati o porodu ( u čemu mi forum i Rodine stranice dosta pomažu), ali ipak imam nekih nepoznanica.

Da li je netko upoznat sa iskustvima sa doulom u KB Merkur-u u Zagrebu? Mislim, kakva je njihova praksa i kako na to gledaju?

Puno čitam o doulama i pozitivnim iskustvima žena koje su imale takvu podršku na porudu pa sam se odlučila malo više informirati jer će suprug možda biti u inozemstvu u to vrijeme :Sad:   Zanima me i da li se doula plaća i kako ide sva ta procedura :Smile: ?

Inače živim u Zagrebu na Gračanima i rodilište će mi biti Merkur, a termin poroda oko 19.03.2014.

Ako ima koja doula među vama za Zagreb, bila bih zahvalna da mi se javi :Smile: 

Hvala vam unaprijed :Smile: 

Hvala na informacijama

----------


## ib246135

Pozdrav svima,
Trudna sam 11 tjedana, radi se o trećoj trudnoći, prve dvije su završile carskim rezom u Vinogradskoj (prvi je bio zbog smanjenja otkucaja bebinog srca (nakon epiduralne i dripa), a drugi potpuno nepotreban, samo uslijed činjenice da od prvog carskog nisu bile prošle dvije godine - razmak je bio 1 god i 8 mjeseci, ovaj put će biti 3 god).
Ovaj put bi pokušala roditi prirodnim putem, tek sam počela istraživati što mogu (ili ne mogu) očekivati ili učiniti - tako sam saznala da posotoje doule i odlučila potražiti jednu  :Smile: .  Idealno bi bilo da duoula ima iskustva i da je već istraživala mogućnosti prirodnog poroda carskih rezova jer svaka pomoć bi mi bila dobrodošla, od iskustva s bolnicama i doktorima do informacija o stručnim člancima ili istraživanjima i praksi vezano za prirodan porod nakon dva carska reza. 
Živim u Dugom Selu, ali sam svakodnevno u Zagrebu. Moj mail je ib246135@gmail.com.
Hvala!

----------


## Blanka85

Eto mene ponovno,
shvatila sam da imam premali broj postova da bi mi netko mogao odgovoriti ili da se nekom javim na pp pa eto da vam ostavim e-mail za kontakt:kunic.blanka@gmail.com.

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## DoulaZ

Draga ida-ida, postoje divne doule i u Zagrebu i u Rijeci tako da ne brini.

----------


## srecica

> Zanima me i da li se doula plaća i kako ide sva ta procedura?


Doule koje će se javiti na ovoj stranici u pravilu volontiraju ovaj posao.
Nema neke posebne procedure, kad netko vidi vaš upit javiti će vam se ovdje ili na pp (ako ste nova članica svakako napišite neki mail za kontakt jer dok ne nakupite određeni broj postova ne možete vidjeti pp) i dogovoriti će sve detalje.

Što točno radi doula možete pročitati i ovdje http://www.roda.hr/article/read/sura...om-primaljstvu

----------


## matana

Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam!  :Smile: 

Evo, i meni se upalila nekakva žaruljica u glavi kad sam vidjela ovaj topic o doulama. Mislim da bi mi stvarno dobro došla jedna draga i pozitivna žena s kojom bih podijelila svoja iskustva s prvog poroda. 

Termin mi je oko 25.4., i planiram roditi u Čakovcu, pa ako ima zainteresiranih doula iz okolice ČK, molim da mi se jave na mail mma.tta.nna@gmail.com.

----------


## Matovila

Drage doule,
u iscekivanju svog drugog poroda trazim doulu koja ce:
- biti uz mene, 
- pomoci mi da se dignem kada padnem i pomislim da vise ne mogu,
- hrabriti na putovanju do svog djeteta,
- razumjeti moje potrebe i zelje,
- i pomoci mi da ih ostvarim ako ce to ikako biti moguce.

Termin mi je pocetkom rujna iako su moguca iznenadjenja obzirom da sam i prvi puta rodila dosta ranije. Planiram roditi u Zagrebu. Gdje tocno jos nisam sigurna. Najradije bih kod kuce ako sve bude u redu i doguram do termina, ali uopce ne znam kako i gdje pronaci dobru primalju.... I na tu temu su savjeti dobrodosli.

Pozdrav

----------


## MarijanaD

Dragi svi,

eto mog PRVOG POSTA na formu (ikad!), u prvoj trudnoći... Pošto sam nek prije par dana čula da u HR postoje, htjela bih znati dali je prekasno potražiti doulu, termin mi je 14.04., za 7 tjedana. Porod će biti u Merkuru, Zg, i zanima me dali se moram opredijeliti za supruga ili doulu ili mogu oboje biti prisutni kod poroda. Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru. 

Pozdrav

----------


## t.r.a.c.

Skoro sva naša rodilišta prakticiraju da kao pratnja ide jedna osoba.
Iako je to veliki događaj za obitelj, ponekad partner jednostavno nije spreman svjedočiti tome, i tad nema potrebe da ga se forsira da bude s vama, jer njegov osjećaj nelagode može se reflektirati i na vas. Ali zato smo tu mi doule koje vam stojimo na raspolaganju kad god nas trebate, bilo da se radi o samom savjetovanju i potpori kroz trudnoću, kao pratnja pri porodu, ili pomoć i informacije u prvih 6 tjedana od poroda u vezi njege djeteta, dojenja i majčinstva općenito.
Ako tražite doulu na području Varaždina, Čakovca, Koprivnice, ima i nas nekoliko ovdje.

Drago mi je da žene diljem Hrvatske sve više prepoznaju vrijednost i značenje doula u trudnoći i porodu!

----------


## osobni-svemir

Rodila bih na SD, termin je 25.4., iz Zagreba sam. Imam 45 godina, 3. porod, nakon 11 godina pauze i u medjuvremenu preboljenim karcinomom dojke. Nikako ne zelim biti sama na porodu jer imam neugodna 2 iskustva, posebno drugo jer mi je dijete ostalo bez kisika pa smo vjezbali skoro 3 godine da dovedemo motoriku u normalu. 
Trazim osobu koja ce biti uz mene, pomoci mi i opustiti me, zaloziti se za mene i intervenirati prema dogovoru i potrebi. Molim kontakt strucne i drage osobe na mail osobnisvemir@gmail.com. Puno hvala unaprijed.

----------


## paučica

Počinje I moja potraga za doulom. Lokacija - Istočna slavonija. Nadam se da će mi se netko javiti (u pp, npr.) ili preporučiti nekoga koga da kontaktiram.

----------


## littlelife

Nakon puno razmišljanja te uz veliku nesigurnost u zdravstveni sistem i bolničko osoblje, potrebna je i Doula za Rijeku, kraj 6-og - početak 7-og mjeseca.
Pošto sam nova ovdije, može mail na gogodaniko@gmail.com

----------


## batak

drage rodice
evo i ja sam u potrazi za potporom u obliku doule, drugorotkinja sam, majka trogodišnjaka, 32godine, iz Zagreba, Ferenčica. Termin mi je 21.9., rodila bih na Sv.Duhu i ovaj put planiram što prirodniji porod. Pri izboru doule, ako je moguće, želim osobu koja nema problema sa necijepljenjem djetea, što mi je bitno, jer trebam pomoć i podršku u tom smislu dok sam oslabljena a da se ne radi protiv odluka i volje roditelja. Iako je muž bio pri prvom porodu i položio potrebni tečaj, željala bih imati i snažnu žensku potrporu i glas razuma ako ne u samome boxu, onda do zadnjeg trenutka. Također trebam pomoć oko dojenja, jer prvi put nisam uspjela prodojiti kako spada. Iako sam samosvjesna žena, majka, borac i znam da nema straha, željela bih otkloniti potencijalni stres oko nečega što bi trebalo biti prirodno i pozitivno iskustvo. Dakle, ako ima netko sličnog razmišljanja, veselim se upoznavanju i druženju prije, tijekom i nakon ovog radosnog događaja! moj kontakt je battack11@gmail.com

----------


## nMarija

Drage doule koje živite na području Zagreba, znate li ima li koje rodilište U ZG-u koje je sklonije pustiti i doulu i supruga na porod?
Naime, iako još nisam trudna, planiram uskoro 2. trudnoću i želim se unaprijed informirati.
Silno bih voljela kad bi mogla na porodu imati uz sebe i doulu i supruga...
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja bi voljela na iducem porodu uz sebe imati doulu, jer vec dva puta sam radala sama u pakrackoj bolnici, i stvarno je tesko sve te sate sama prolaziti. Stoga da li ima koja doula da djeluje u pakrackoj bolnici?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Drage doule koje živite na području Zagreba, znate li ima li koje rodilište U ZG-u koje je sklonije pustiti i doulu i supruga na porod?
> Naime, iako još nisam trudna, planiram uskoro 2. trudnoću i želim se unaprijed informirati.
> Silno bih voljela kad bi mogla na porodu imati uz sebe i doulu i supruga...
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!


nažalost nijedno
neki će, ako je dobar dan, dozvoliti da se doula i tata izmijene u nekom momentu, ali ne mogu istovremeno biti unutra

----------


## snupi

adrianovamamica imas Ninu Novotny ona ti je cak  i daruvarcanka.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

S obzirom da mi se najvjerojatnije opet smjesi carski zbog male razlike od zadnjeg carskog do nove trudnoće... Onda ja nisam netko kome ce doula moći pomoći?

----------


## Lutonjica

doula može pomoći bilo kome  :Smile: 
može biti uz tebe na koji god način želiš. ok, ne može biti u operacijskoj sali, ali može biti uz tebe do tog momenta, ili kod kuće, ili na telefonu, ili .... što god ti treba....

----------


## SDOMITRAN

POštovana, 

tražim duolu, inače javljam se iz Zagorja! trenutno sam u 33. tjednu trudnoće -kasnim?
prvi put sam na forumu pa još nisam upoznata kako to funkcionira.
Da li mi se možete javiti (horvat.silvija6@gmail.com), hvala unaprijed.horvat.silvija6@gmail.com

----------


## magnes

Pozdrav! U 23. tjednu trudnoće sam, prva trudnoća. Planiram roditi u Zaboku na stolčiću. U zadnje vrijeme sve više dolazim do zaključka da želim što prirodniji porod a bojim se inih intervencija. Sve što sam čitala o doulama mi daje osjećaj sigurnosti i topline. S obzirom da mi je ovo uopće prvi post na Rodinom forumu, molim da mi se javi, ako ima, slobodna i voljna doula na illuminated.agnes@gmail.com. Termin bi mi trebao biti oko 25.3.2014.  
Zahvalna!

----------


## Optimisticna

evo mene, upadam kao padobranac.
Malo se čudim.... gledam na tv program Fine living i emisija je o darivanju bebe. Kasnije mama koja je rodila blizance, spomene kako su zvali doulu da im pomogne. Onda sljedi njeno objašnjenje šta je doula. U Amrici, očito među višim staležom, doula je žena koja se brine za bebe kad one dođu doma iz bolnice. Stručnjakinja je za pitanja dojenja, kupanja, presvačenja... Nešto kao bebysiter za novorođenčad. Uglavnom, u prilogu mama samo namješta dječju sobicu, a "doula" (ta druga žena), hrani djete na bočicu. Ta usluga košta od 330$ nadalje tjedno.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

> evo mene, upadam kao padobranac.
> Malo se čudim.... gledam na tv program Fine living i emisija je o darivanju bebe. Kasnije mama koja je rodila blizance, spomene kako su zvali doulu da im pomogne. Onda sljedi njeno objašnjenje šta je doula. U Amrici, očito među višim staležom, doula je žena koja se brine za bebe kad one dođu doma iz bolnice. Stručnjakinja je za pitanja dojenja, kupanja, presvačenja... Nešto kao bebysiter za novorođenčad. Uglavnom, u prilogu mama samo namješta dječju sobicu, a "doula" (ta druga žena), hrani djete na bočicu. Ta usluga košta od 330$ nadalje tjedno.


Da, postoje i doule koje pomazu zenama i ( ili samo) nakon poroda.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da to je post partum doula i mnogima jako pomogne.

cijena ispadne kao prosjecna hr placa ilipak debelo ispod americkog prosjeka. U Nizozemskoj takvu podrsku dobijes gratis na racun drzave.

----------


## Aneta

Je li ima neka doula koja radi na podrucju Makarske rivijere? I uz koju moglo bi se roditi kod kuce? Do sada obje trudnoce bile su bez ikakvih problema, porodi brzi i u dobrom sjecanju. Ova trudnoca isto bez poteskoca pa mozda... Termin krajem 10.mj. :Smile: 
Posto nemam pojma na koji nacin placa se taj rad, pa zanima me kako to izgleda?

----------


## kudri

Drage doule, molim da se i meni javite na pp. S obzirom da suprug nije baš za to da ponovno ide sa mnom na porod, razmišljam sve više o douli jer ovoga puta želim što prirodniji porod. Na prvom sam imala sve moguće intervencije - prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiduralana, rezanje...grrrrrrrrrrrr 
Trenutno sam u 31tt, planiram roditi u Petrovoj. Hvala puno!!!

----------


## Dijana1001

Drage doule, nova sam na forumu, te Vas molim da mi se javite na mail dijana101@icloud.com jer nemogu primati pp....

----------


## ljubičasta vjeverica

Pozdrav, ima li netko iskustvo s doulom u riječkom rodilištu? U 24. sam tjednu, razmišljam o tome, iako smo se partner i ja dogovorili da će on biti uz mene na porodu. Hvala!

----------


## Cordelia

Pozdrav! Na ovaj forum me dovelo istraživanje o doulama pa me zanima da li ih je moguće naći na području osječko-baranjske županije? Ovo mi je prvi porod i imam tisuću pitanja, a nemam ih koga pitati jer mi je ginkićka dosta suzdržana i odrješita.
Hvala vam na odgovorima!

----------


## spajalica

Mozes pitati tu dok ne nadjes doulu.

----------


## Cordelia

> Mozes pitati tu dok ne nadjes doulu.


Hvala spajalica!  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Da li mi se moze na pp javiti doula?
Hvala

----------

